# Twist, Braid, Bun for Growth Challenge (1/1/13 - 3/31/13)



## BraunSugar (Dec 29, 2012)

*REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc.* 

*
This challenge is for twist, braids, and buns on your own hair. Using  these low manipulation and protective styles, we aim to retain the  growth we achieve over a three month period.*

Twists: 2 strand twists, flat twists, 2 strand flat twists, 3 strand twists, coils, bantu knots

Braids: Box braids & mini braids on your hair, plaits, cornrows, french braids, etc.

Buns: Any kind of bun or updo. We want our ends to be protected and tucked away! 

*RULES:*

1. All styles must be done with your hair exclusively.  
2. Your hair must be in twist, braids or bunned for at least 5 consecutive days. 
3. You can wear your hair out for up to 3 days after taking your twists out (like in twist-outs, afros, wash and go, etc). _[If  you need to amend your restyling time, let us know in your initial  post! A 3-day turnaround may not be feasible for your schedule and  lifestyle.]_
4. Check in when you restyle your hair, or at least every 2 weeks since the challenge is short.
5. When you restyle give us an update. (regimen, style, moisturizing secrets, etc.) 
6. Post a picture of your hair at the beginning of the challenge and at the end. 
7. The challenge will be from* January 1, 2013 – March 31, 2013*. 
8. You will have 1 pass during the challenge to cover you for a week.
9. Heat is allowed in this challenge. Be sure to use a heat protectant  and the lowest setting possible for your hair. Remember to be careful!  We do not want to damage our hair for the styling purposes of this  challenge.

*REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc.* 


Feel free to join at any time.  

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Start by Sharing:*

1.    What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
2.    What is your style maintenance regimen?
3.    Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
4.    What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
5.    After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
6.    Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

We look forward to cooperative learning. Post your questions,  frustrations, and trials. Share any tips that you may have to make this  challenge more effective for all of us! We look forward to hearing your  tips, suggestions, and questions.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~

*Happy Hair Growing Ladies*!

(Please like this post if you wish to join the challenge!!! I will add you name to the list of challengers!!!)

*Challengers (Part I):*

4mia
ajoke
An_gell
antisocial
Atdow71
bajandoc
bebezazueta
BeautifullyExotic
BGT
BraunSugar
Cherry89
DDTexlaxed
dicapr
Diva_Esq
EnExitStageLeft
faithVA
Fhrizzball
Fine 4s
froreal3
g.lo
gennatay
Growingmyhairlong
Ijanei
jesusislove1526
Kimeshajohnson
ladysaraii
lamaria211
lana
larry3344
LilMissRed
lyricallysound
NappyNelle
NefertariBlu
NikkiQ
Pinky65
pookaloo83
RegaLady
rsmith
Serenity Peace
Shay72
shortdub78
song_of_serenity
Sunshinelove32
TheEspressoHair
Tibbar
TopShelf
trinity8mod8
TrueSugar
TruMe
yaya24
youwillrise
Victoria44
virtuenow


----------



## bajandoc86 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm IN. Will post deets and pics when I get on my laptop.


----------



## g.lo (Dec 29, 2012)

I am in, will update my reg in January! I am waiting for my new hair dryer to come and I will slightly blow dry to check my length!!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 29, 2012)

in it to win it!

i actually finally finished taking my 4 and half week old mini twists out a little while ago ((phew)).  gonna wash soon, get my dc on and tomorrow i will start on a new set of mini twists.  

best to all!  here's to a great year for everyone!  

Start by Sharing:

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? - mini twists
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? - gonna change things up a bit.  will wear twists for 4 or 5 weeks at a time.  will wash & dc every other week.  gonna try a dry shampoo & maybe witch hazel for my scalp for the inbetween weeks?  moisturize ends daily.   
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? - natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? - length retention.  
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? -  no out styles for me.  
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). 

picture taken today (december 29, 2012).

when im done putting my new twists in, i'll add a pic of that too


----------



## Serenity_Peace (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in!!!! 

Need a major trim and then I'll be ready!

My signature style is Bantu knot outs! I will post pic in the morning after I take my knots down...

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? - Bantu knot outs
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? - Will wear my Bantus in various styles off the next to avoid rubbing against clothes, scarves. I will was and deranged once a week. Pre-poo and deep condition weekly with steam.
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? - Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? - Stronger, thicker, healthier hair first, then longer hair in the long run.
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? Wear my Bantus out for the first day, then wear them up in a high bun until wash day.
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). Will add pic on 12/30.


----------



## SimJam (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm not sure I'll be able to stick to the 5 consecutive days rule.  im really feeling my twistouts and puffs these day, So I'll sit out this session. But I'll be lurking


----------



## Evolving78 (Dec 29, 2012)

holding my spot!


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 29, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Braids

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? co wash every other day, will re- braid every 2-3 weeks, wash weekly with either  betonite clay or poo, deep condition, rinse with coffee, final rinse with acv and tea tree oil and water
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural 
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Atleast full APL by March 2013
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2days max


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 29, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
Twists & bunning 

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
3 weeks in twists, 1 week twist out thrown into a bun
Daily spray twists with a tea spritz and alternate with avj spritz & braid spray, seal with oil
Week of twist out will use a lotion type moisturizer & oil
Wash & dc every 2 weeks

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Growth, length retention, less tangles, less ssks

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
3 days

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic)




Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## An_gell (Dec 29, 2012)

Thanks for the tag!  I'm in I will post my info later on.


----------



## bebezazueta (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm trying to get over the MBL hump. So I'm glad to be with you lovely ladies in this challenge!


1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?

Bunning, primarily wet bunning as much as possible

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?

Frequent cowashing & detangling in shower with condish under running water & wet bunning in shower. Moisturizing damp hair with ORS olive oil moisturizer or Elasta QP mango olive oil butter. 

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?

Relaxed

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?

Retention & Healthy blunt ends

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?

I'll only wear my hair out on Saturday & Sunday if that so 2 days

6. Include Starting Pic.


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in. I was going to put my hair up in extension braids, but decided not to since I will be using MN as a growth aide. Want to track my progress easily.

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *Twists braided/pinned up. Buns*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *Shampoo every two weeks. Co-wash weekly. Spritz w/conditioner, water, oil mix every other day.* *Dc once a week.*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Retention. I want to be APL by Spring/Summer 2013. I'm about between my collarbones in the back. I need about 3 more inches to get to APL in the back. 
*
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *2 days.*

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## Froreal3 (Dec 29, 2012)

Just put in some medium sized twists. I will keep them braided/bunned/pinned up for a couple weeks. Oh, and I'm really feeling this Darcy's Pumpkin seed conditioner as a leave in. Yes ma'am! Let's see how it holds up during the week.


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Dec 29, 2012)

IN!

My style of choice will be buns, buns and MO' BUNS! 

I will wash weekly doing the same routine: Prepoo, Shampoo, Tea Rinse, DC, LI's, Air Dry and BUN!

I am texlaxed.

Like FroReal I want rentention. In this process I also want to preserve my ends.

Ill probably bun all week *shrugs*. 

LEH'GO


----------



## Atdow71 (Dec 29, 2012)

I want to join.  I'll answer & post my pic after I dust my ends tmrw


----------



## NappyNelle (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in!!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Dec 29, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Bunning and updoes 
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? I will take down my bun or updo nightly and moisturize and seal and repeat the next day.
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Relaxed
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I hope to continue to maintain my ends and to retain length. 
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? Last challenge I wore my hair out once so I think if I wore my hair out it would not last more than one to two days then back up in a bun. I want to bun most of the time so wearing my hair out will prob happen once every other week or less.
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## dicapr (Dec 29, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? I will be doing a braid out bun

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? I will moisturize, seal, and rebraid nightly; wash, DC, detangle, leave in weekly; blow dry 1x month

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural with keratin treatment

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Finally get to APL

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Dec 29, 2012)

I'm in again!  Thanks for the tag.
1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? mini braids--updos, buns
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
Cowash- 2x per week
DC- 1x per week
Cleansing cowash- in between styles
Mini braids will be in for 5-6 weeks at a time
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Full MBL by March
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
3 days
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). The pics below are of my hair from my annual flat iron [12/29/12] and the bun I will be wearing for the next week or so while my hair is straight. My first set of mini braids for 2013 will go in next weekend and I will post pics of them after they are done.


----------



## An_gell (Dec 29, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Bunning

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? I usually wash 2-3 times a week because I have psoriasis and my scalp itches and scales.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? I hope for growth and retention and to be MBL or touching by the end of the challenge.

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? I won't be wearing my hair out, but if I do I will restyle back into a bun after 2 days.

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). took this pic about a month ago.


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Dec 29, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? -high bun

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? -satin flat-twist

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? -relaxed

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? -healthier ends 

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? -not sure what you mean by restyle. If I wear my hair out its going back up for bed. 

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## Pinky65 (Dec 29, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Bunning

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? I will moisturize and seal nightly; wash and deep condish every 10 -  14 days

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Waist length

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 days. Twists take me awhile

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).Twisted this 3 days ago.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Dec 29, 2012)

I thought I wasn't going to do it this go around but I came back to my senses.

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
Buns and twist out styles
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
Curlformers rollerset or just regular wash reggie. Still tweaking it.
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Finally get past my BSL hump and get started to go into long hair territory. Also to grow out my heat damage and fill in my edges.
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
3 days
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
Once i get my bootleg curlformers in a week or so, I will update with pictures.


----------



## itsjusthair88 (Dec 29, 2012)

I wish I could do this challenge, but I'm going to be wigging it up half the year for 2013...good luck, I'll be watching from the sidelines!


----------



## cnap (Dec 29, 2012)

Hello, quick question. Does Bantu knot outs or any outs count?


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
Finger Coils

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
Sunday, prepoo, wash, Dc, apply oil, leave-in/moisturizer
Install coils on Sunday
Moisturize on Wednesday
Take down between Friday night and Sunday
If I take out before Sunday, cowash and wear a twistout for the weekend.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Greater length, retention, healthier ends and convenience of a protective style

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?, 
Will restyle after 2 days

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic)


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2012)

[USER=202064 said:
			
		

> cnap[/USER];17588379]Hello, quick question. Does Bantu knot outs or any outs count?


 
The 5 consecutive days must be in a protective or low manipulation style: twists, bantu knots, buns, braids, etc. You can wear an out style during the 2 to 3 days after that. Then you have to put your hair back up. 

So the short answer is no, out styles don't work for this challenge.


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 30, 2012)

cnap said:


> Hello, quick question. Does Bantu knot outs or any outs count?



faithVA is right. You could wear the bantu knots for 5 days and then wear a bantu knot out for 3 days. Most of the time the hair should be in a protective style to encourage as much retention as possible.


----------



## RegaLady (Dec 30, 2012)

*I'm in!*

*Start by Sharing:*


1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *twists into a bun*
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *Take down bun to add sulfur/MN mixture, redo some twists, and M&S then throw back into a bun*
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *natural 4a/b*
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *I will retain 1.5 inches in this challenge*
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *3 days*
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
*In my avi *


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm in!
Texlaxed, apl I bun 7 days a week!


----------



## lamaria211 (Dec 30, 2012)

lamaria211 said:


> I'm in!
> Texlaxed, apl I bun 7 days a week!



My starting pic


----------



## gennatay (Dec 30, 2012)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Bun

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? (This is what I'm planning due to tangles.)
Wash, deep condition and set on rollers. Bun in stretched style. Moisturize every night and protect ends by setting on large flexi rods at night.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Easy weekday styling and length retention

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days


6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

Taking one later today


----------



## Forever in Bloom (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm in again, but this time I'll be trying something different.

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
*Twists are my primary style, but I will give braiding a chance this year*
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
*I keep it very simple. Cowash one a week with Wen 613, condition with Joico Moisture Recovery Conditioner, deep condition with Joico Moisture Recovery Treatment Balm, use a leave-in (usually Alaffia Beautiful Curls Shea Butter Leave In), twist with any of the one million creams or moisturizers I own, seal with an oil, and then allow to air dry. I usually gather all of the twists into a bun and cover with a headwrap (I have about 20 and I change them up everyday) and wear for a week. I do change up the position of the bun every other day*
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural!*
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Even more retention!*
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *I will not be wearing my hair out*
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). *I'll post tomorrow when this HYH Challenge is over*


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 30, 2012)

I will update the list when I get to my computer!


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Dec 30, 2012)

I am in! I've been doing flat twists and 2 strand twists. They are a bit scrawny, but I've only got 3 months of growth from my BC. I think my hair is thriving and I am using old school methods of grease and water. My hair is responding well to this. Hope you can see the flat twists in siggie pic!


----------



## yaya24 (Dec 30, 2012)

*1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* My go-to styles will be pinned up twists, buns or braids 
*2. What is your style maintenance regimen?* Wash every 2 weeks. moisturize daily
*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural
*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?* APL May 13' BSL Dec 13'
*5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after *Next day
*6. Include Starting Pic. *::: Will post on Thursdays wash day

Throughout 2013 I plan on only washing my hair every 2 weeks to cut down manipulation.

Wash day plan:
pre-poo
shampoo
light protein
DC or Cassia overnight
Next day- blowdry and style

During the week- moisturize and seal at night before bed
oil scalp every few days

Take vitamins daily:
Moisture Rich - 2 spoons daily
MSM- 1 spoon daily
Vitamin c
horsetail
b complex
fish oil
garlic
vitamin d 
marine collagen


----------



## Shay72 (Dec 30, 2012)

Ya'll amaze me with the ability to take these pics. I tried earlier and it was a huge fail. I will try again later. Otherwise my pics will not go up until Jan 11th or 12th.


----------



## Tibbar (Dec 30, 2012)

I'm in...

Start by Sharing:

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *I'm usually in twists, although sometimes I wear buns or twistout updos.*
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *I shampoo, condition/DC weekly or bi-weekly.  Occasionally I co-wash.  I try to M & S often, but not as often as I should.  *
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *I'm natural*
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Ease of styling, low manipulation, hoping for more thickness and eventually length.  Still trying to even out my hair.  *
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?*  If I wear my hair out, I will give myself 3 days off... * 
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).  *

Edited to add starting picture ...*


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 30, 2012)

*1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Twists, braids, and buns. I like variety.
*2. What is your style maintenance regimen?* Wash every 1 - 1.5 weeks. Use Duo Tex Protein Conditioner, & detangle with Tresemme Naturals. After styling, moisturize with aloe vera juice, seal with my crisco/aloe vera gel mix, cover hair with satin bonnet or satin scarf.
*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* Natural
*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?* Better length retention. I'm hoping to make both BSL & MBL in 2013.
*5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* 3 days
*6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).*


----------



## 4mia (Dec 30, 2012)

Count me in


----------



## faithVA (Dec 30, 2012)

I hate doing my hair  Ok, guess I will get to it.


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 30, 2012)

I am in the process of box braiding my hair. Will update with a pic asap.


----------



## isawstars (Dec 30, 2012)

Thanks for the tag!  I will probably join the challenge late... like end of January... I am still wearing my hair out as my reward for wearing twists for 6+ months straight.  

I will see you ladies soon!


----------



## youwillrise (Dec 31, 2012)

finished my twists.  i took pictures, but i look like a douche in all of them, so i'll take different ones tomorrow. haha


----------



## faithVA (Dec 31, 2012)

Put my coils in. I changed the products I used so these don't look so good.  They will have to do until the weekend. Hopefully they will be better next week.


----------



## Ogoma (Dec 31, 2012)

I will be lurking. I want to put extensions for a vacation in Feb so cannot join, but will lurk for encouragement.


----------



## NikkiQ (Dec 31, 2012)

Here we go!

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Braids & buns
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Braids-M&S daily. throw into pigtails or ponytails; Buns- M&S and rebun daily. Might try to cowash and bun more often since the hair has gotten longer
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Almost 2 years natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Retain moisture and growth
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## BGT (Dec 31, 2012)

1.    What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *Bunning*
2.    What is your style maintenance regimen? *Cowashing every 2-3 days, taking vitamins, exercising, drinking super smoothies, drinking lots of water*
3.    Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Relaxed, 10 week stretches*
4.    What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *My first time solely bunning, I retained all of my growth from my touch up; the cowashing made my NG more manageable and I don't spend as much time in the morning doing my hair. My crown, which had been suffering from years of rollersets, is now getting a much needed break. Anyways, the bunning is helping me to retain my growth. *
5.    After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *I hadn't been restyling. I straightened for special occasions only.*
6.    Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

ETA: the December pic is airdryed, not flat-ironed hair so it's not even pin straight like the first pic.


----------



## Kimeshajohnson (Dec 31, 2012)

Totally joining. Will update everything tomorrow..


----------



## MeowMix (Dec 31, 2012)

Thanks BraunSugar.  Saving my place

Updating slowly but surely.  Where is that durn camera? 

What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Braids
What is your style maintenance regimen? Co-wash ~2x wk, DC 1 wk, Dust~ 8wks, Protein~ 8wks
Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Retention
After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days
















Lookin like SugarBear in that first snap


----------



## TopShelf (Dec 31, 2012)

From now on i think I will just do two strand twists. This took waaaaaayyyy too long


----------



## BraunSugar (Dec 31, 2012)

MeowMix said:


> Thanks BraunSugar.  Saving my place



Hey there!!! Glad to see you!


----------



## ajoke (Dec 31, 2012)

Happy new year ladies, I would like to join this challenge

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twist out buns

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Wash bi weekly, oil, moisturise as needed

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Have been having postpartum shedding at my edges, want to give edges a chance to grow back in 
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? I rarely wear my hair out. After washing, I twist t stretch, then wear twistout buns. I restyle my ' bangs' every 2 to 3 days. 
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## lyricallysound (Jan 1, 2013)

I was in the last challenge I just fell off the wagon with posting, but I promise to do better this time.

1.    What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twist
2.    What is your style maintenance regimen? Wash hair every 1 to 2 weeks then twist back up into an updo with carols daughter marguerite's magic. I will be spritzing my hair with my aloe vera juice and peppermint/tea tree oil mix whenever I get the itches.
3.    Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural
4.    What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? healthy ends 
5.    After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? I will try to not wear my hair out at all but at most it will be 2 days.
6.    Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
I just styled my hair for the week, so these are my starting pics


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 1, 2013)

lyricallysound did you do this style yourself?


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 1, 2013)

Glad to see we have more people joining!!! I am determined to reach BSL before my nappiversary on May 29th. I'd like to definitely be grazing BSL by my birthday in April. The last 2 challenges have really helped me increase my retention in a very noticeable way. I'm excited to start up again!


----------



## Sunshinelove32 (Jan 1, 2013)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twist & Bunning
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Co wash 2-3 times a week two strand twist or bantu knots 
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Learn how to leave my hair in a style for longer then a day or two. (so it can grow)
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? My goal by April is not to wear it out but for now it would be 2days. 
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## rsmith (Jan 1, 2013)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Two strand twist and buns
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?  Wash every two weeks, don't have favorite brand of conditioner.  I usually co wash.  When wearing buns , I will add castor oil, water and moisturizer and wear bun for two or three days repeating same steps at night.  I usually wear twist for two to three weeks.
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural 4 years
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Length, health and information 
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 days
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). 

I will post pics later.


----------



## lyricallysound (Jan 1, 2013)

TopShelf yes i did.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 1, 2013)

Gorgeous face lyricallysound


I've been bunning & enjoying it. Yesterday was a high bun & when I put my hair in a high ponytail, it  still reached past my neck. Yay!


----------



## TruMe (Jan 1, 2013)

lyricallysound - Very pretty!

I would like in.

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Bunning
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Bun Mon-Fri, take down nightly to cowash and re-bun the next day
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Closer to MBL
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 2 days
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 1, 2013)

Working on a set of loose twists right now...


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 1, 2013)

here are my twists.  i decided that i didnt feel like taking new pictures, so ill just post this pitiful, horrible looking picture.  i dont really care haha.

twists and picture done 12-31-2012


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 1, 2013)

Washed, dc, retwisted, added sulfur to my scalp and bunned today.


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 1, 2013)

Happy New Year everyone!  Welcome to all of the new challengers, and welcome back to the 'veterans'!  

Shampooed, conditioned, and twisted using all BeeMine products.  I gathered my twists into about six sections and rolled on flexirods.  If it comes out OK I'll post pics...


----------



## Diva_Esq (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm back in this!

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *bunning, twists*
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *cowash almost daily, wet braided bun, twists for a break with a short twistout period following. *
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *natural*
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?* length retention, WHIP and or HL, less tangling *
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *depends...2-3 days, no more*
6. Starting Pic:


----------



## MeowMix (Jan 2, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Hey there!!! Glad to see you!



BraunSugar Hey I'm so excited that you are hosting this round.  I KNOW this is going to be good. Oh and if I could quote our [email protected] Tibbar.  Happy New Year.



Tibbar said:


> Happy New Year everyone!  Welcome to all of the new challengers, and welcome back to the 'veterans'!
> 
> Shampooed, conditioned, and twisted using all BeeMine products.  I gathered my twists into about six sections and rolled on flexirods.  If it comes out OK I'll post pics...



Hey Tibbar, Best wishes to you to.  I want see how your flexirod set came out


----------



## TrueSugar (Jan 2, 2013)

I am in!!!!

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? twist
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? dc at least once every 2 weeks, working on everything else
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? less tangling
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 days
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). I will post pic later after first set of twist


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 2, 2013)

MeowMix said:


> @BraunSugar Hey I'm so excited that you are hosting this round.  I KNOW this is going to be good. Oh and if I could quote our [email protected] Tibbar.  Happy New Year.
> 
> Hey @Tibbar, Best wishes to you to.  I want see how your flexirod set came out




BraunSugar, I'm excited you are going to be hosting too, but I hope we still see a lot of MeowMix around here....  


Thanks for the good thoughts MeowMix----
OK, so I wasn't too happy with how this set came out, I think I put too much hair on each roller but that's ok...  I ended up throwing some ouchless hair clips in there and KIM....  I do like the BeeMine products I used though, I tried a couple of new things from them: Bee Loved Hair & Scalp moisturizer and Luscious Balanced cream moisturizer.  Liked them both (my hair feels really soft) and my hair smells good.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 2, 2013)

Tibbar said:


> OK, so I wasn't too happy with how this set came out, I think I put too much hair on each roller but that's ok...  I ended up throwing some ouchless hair clips in there and KIM....  I do like the BeeMine products I used though, I tried a couple of new things from them: Bee Loved Hair & Scalp moisturizer and Luscious Balanced cream moisturizer.  Liked them both (my hair feels really soft) and my hair smells good.



Tibbar what size flexirods are you using? I don't really care for the way my twists turns out when I set them on flexirods either. I thought maybe I need more length before I would start to like the way they look, but I think I like using perm rods on the ends better.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 2, 2013)

I'm converting my braid and curl into a bun today. Instead of restyling the bun everyday, I'm going to try to keep the same bun for a few days before restyling. Hopefully that will work.


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 2, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> @Tibbar what size flexirods are you using? I don't really care for the way my twists turns out when I set them on flexirods either. I thought maybe I need more length before I would start to like the way they look, but I think I like using perm rods on the ends better.



BraunSugar -- I used the blue ones, but the longer, thinner blue ones, not the short, thick ones.  I'm usually OK with the way my twists come out on flexirods, but I don't usually put so many twists onto one roller, I guess I was being lazy...  Now I know better...


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 2, 2013)

cowashed todaywith joico conditioner in the brown bottle and the giovanni in the green bottle (sorry I can't remember the names). Applied some leave to the braid shaft then sealed with safflower oil. Massaged my scalp with Jojoba, avocado, and peppermint oil.

I will most likely be doing this all week.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 2, 2013)

Once I take these braids out, I'll get DH to take my starting pic for me. Once these are out, I'm bunning until the next wash day.


----------



## ajoke (Jan 2, 2013)

I really need to wash and restyle my hair before he end of this week as I am back to work next week.....too many visitors....


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 2, 2013)

My hair is in a messy bun. I'll leave it like this for a few days.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 3, 2013)

Good luck with the challenge ladies, I am so upset with my hair & will be sitting this one out  for whatever I experienced some breakage in the back left so I will be cutting & hiding. I'm rooting for you all though!


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2013)

in my funky bun.  washed, air dried, dc'ed.  not in the order...


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 3, 2013)

IMFOCSD said:


> Good luck with the challenge ladies, I am so upset with my hair & will be sitting this one out  for whatever I experienced some breakage in the back left so I will be cutting & hiding. I'm rooting for you all though!



well that sucks!  and you don't know the cause?  i still think you should stay in the challenge.  i mean this is a protective style challenge.  you can twist, braid, etc... while you hide.


----------



## rsmith (Jan 3, 2013)

beginning from 10/01/2012 to current









NOW: Blowed out


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 3, 2013)

For the ladies that cowash and bun, are you bunning right after cowashing or waiting until it dries to bun?


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 3, 2013)

shortdub78 said:


> well that sucks!  and you don't know the cause?  i still think you should stay in the challenge.  i mean this is a protective style challenge.  you can twist, braid, etc... while you hide.



Thank u shortdub78 and you are right, I will think about joining the challenge... I will give myself to the end of the day to decide. It's either this challenge or I will be wearing wigs for a while.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 3, 2013)

Start by Sharing:

1.    What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
    Im doing braids,  twists, and buns until my new growths csny manage

2.    What is your style maintenance regimen?

     Dc every Thursday, co wash every three days, moisture every other night with S curl and seal with nutiva coconut oil (love 

3.    Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Relaxed

4.    What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
 Get healthy hair and make it stronger

5.    After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
   Maybe 2 days
6.    Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 3, 2013)

IMFOCSD said:


> Good luck with the challenge ladies, I am so upset with my hair & will be sitting this one out  for whatever I experienced some breakage in the back left so I will be cutting & hiding. I'm rooting for you all though!



Breakage??? What do you think happened?


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 3, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> For the ladies that cowash and bun, are you bunning right after cowashing or waiting until it dries to bun?



I don't do this often, but I wait until my hair is damp like 60% dry. I can't ponytail or bun on wet hair anymore. It causes breakage where the ponytail holder is for me.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 3, 2013)

How do you keep it from fluffing up while it air dries BraunSugar?


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 3, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> How do you keep it from fluffing up while it air dries @BraunSugar?



After I detangle my hair, I apply my styling product to my sectioned hair (It's already sectioned from detangling). It's usually about 8 sections. Doing that keeps it from getting too fluffy or frizzy.


----------



## IMFOCSD (Jan 3, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Breakage??? What do you think happened?



BraunSugar I'm not really sure, it's mostly in the nape area but it's making my ends look thin but my hair feels thick & people always tell me I have thick hair...and I'm like  I guess lol. I am gonna cut it to above APL and I should be fine. I'm gonna post before & after pics somewhere... maybe I will just make a thread...dunno yet lol.

Sent from my T-Mobile myTouch Q using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 3, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> After I detangle my hair, I apply my styling product to my sectioned hair (It's already sectioned from detangling). It's usually about 8 sections. Doing that keeps it from getting too fluffy or frizzy.


 

Ooohhhhhhhh styling product! I'm so . I never thought of putting styling product on after cowashing to bun. I need to be slapped for not thinking of that.:hardslap:


----------



## g.lo (Jan 3, 2013)

NikkiQ , I usually cowash at night! apply my leave in , seal and put the hair in 4 plaites. the next morning it is still damp and i will bun! i have also noticed that bunning on soaking wet hair causes breakage.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 3, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> Ooohhhhhhhh styling product! I'm so . I never thought of putting styling product on after cowashing to bun. I need to be slapped for not thinking of that.:hardslap:



Lol it took a while for it to cross my mind before I started doing it.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 3, 2013)

I retwisted - medium twists on dry stretched hair. I tried the LOC method this time around. I can't wait for my hair to reach BSL.....hopefully my twists and twistouts will hang even better.

I am also thinking about not length checking at all until July this year at the earliest. Most likely not until September.  I just need to keep up with regular dustings and keep these ends fresh.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 3, 2013)

Pics of buns that I found on Pinterest:


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 3, 2013)

Updos from Pinterest:


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 4, 2013)

Bunned all week. Yesterday I wore a sock bun. Here is my bun today. So ready for the gym after work.


----------



## lana (Jan 4, 2013)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
I just started twisting my hair for the first time last weekend. I loved it. So here I am. I usually wear buns, three days after washing. I would really like to hit MBL this year.

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? 

I wash my hair once a week. Sometimes I deep condition. Other times I sleep with conditioner in my hair the night before I wash. I spray a leave in, style and seal with oil at the ends. 

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? I can't believe I'm saying this...I think I'm transitioning. I am Texlaxed and haven't put chemicals in my hair in 7 months. You ladies are a bad influence on me. (just kidding) I'm very proud of myself for going BACK natural. 

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
I want to hit Mid-back length. I would also like to learn about my natural hair texture and I honestly want the personal acknowledgement (to myself) that comes from having thick, natural hair. I already get a lot of "ohmygod your hair is thick" (lol) from family and friends and that is with a texlax. I want to be the woman that loves her hair the way it grows out of her scalp. But I also want to be able to straighten it and wear it long the way I love. 

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
I have to twist it every night. So I will wash it when it doesn't look cute anymore. Usually that's within 1 week. 

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). 
I hate to post pictures, but you guys are my sheroes..so...one second


----------



## BGT (Jan 4, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> For the ladies that cowash and bun, are you bunning right after cowashing or waiting until it dries to bun?



I co wash at night, let it airdry over night and bun in the morning with 100% dry hair.


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 4, 2013)

*1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?*
12 twists or braids into a ponytail or bun
*2. What is your style maintenance regimen?*
I will wear my primary style for 5 days then do a twist-out for 2 days, retwisting nightly, with weekly shampoo and co-washes.
*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?*
Natural
*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
To have to trim my ends only twice a year instead of every 3 months and less SSKs.
*5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?*
Probably every 2 days.
*6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).*


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 4, 2013)

Yeah so I think I may take my medium twists out and put in some large braids. I will wear my new beanie over them. My twists frizz up too much, especially since I've been putting this darned MN to my scalp every day.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 4, 2013)

Twist Hair Styles from Pinterest:




























































@ms-gg, isn't this you? ^^^ I saw this on Pinterest


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 4, 2013)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? *Buns and twists*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *I will tie my hair up at night and maybe refresh the 'do every 2 days. Will wash and DC my hair every 2 weeks*.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *To retain.*

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *2 days*

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 4, 2013)

Checking in!  I went back to sealing my ends with JBCO & I see a difference already. I want to kick myself for stopping this. Anyway, I'm enjoying wet bunning, moisturizing with elasta QP & sealing with JBCO. Moist hair for at least 2 days!

Trying to bun my way to WL!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 4, 2013)

day 4 in these twists.  still holding up!  being simple, leaving them alone.  moisturized/sealed today.  that's it.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 4, 2013)

I think I'm going to twist my hair tomorrow. Not mini twists, just some medium sized ones. If not then I'm going to wash & bun again.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 4, 2013)

haha.  my twists were supposed to be mini twists, but they arent really that mini at all.  i guess they're slightly larger than mini-twists.  that's okay, though.


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 4, 2013)

BraunSugar - I LOVE all of the pictures you've posted.  Very inspiring!  If only I could make my fingers do all of those magical things...  

I especially love the ones below, although they are all fantastic....


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 4, 2013)

Tibbar said:


> @BraunSugar - I LOVE all of the pictures you've posted.  Very inspiring!  If only I could make my fingers do all of those magical things...
> 
> I especially love the ones below, although they are all fantastic....



I look to Pinterest to help me keep PSing interesting. There are many of those styles I want to try myself, but I just don't have the patience to get them right. I think I may attempt some of the 2 strand twist updos. I don't even know anybody who could help me do half of those styles.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 5, 2013)

1. What is your primary style: *Buns, Buns, Buns and more Buns.. 99% of the time*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?* Co-wash, DC, Moisturize with water based product, seal with oil and style in updo wet-bun.*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Relaxed*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *6 inches in one year and healthier ends*

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *Usually I only wear wash n go's, so maybe the next day I will restyle into a bun*

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). My Avatar..


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 5, 2013)

Braids are coming down today and hair is going up in a bun until next Sunday(wash day).


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 5, 2013)

Today is my free day. Wearing my hair down today and steaming and bunning tomorrow.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 5, 2013)

Still wet bunning and loving it. 
I'm also taking Spring Valley HSN w/Biotin from Walmart and Vibrant Health Green Drink


----------



## ajoke (Jan 5, 2013)

Just cowshed my hair with yes to carrot conditioner, washes the scalp on my hairline where I have dandruff with head and shoulders colour care anti dandruff shampoo and have put my hair in about 12 twists.


----------



## MeowMix (Jan 5, 2013)

Hey Everybody

BraunSugar.  How inspiring with the Pinterest photos.  I recognized Kimmaytube and FushionofCultures. 

Still on the mend.  The plan for today is to cornrow.


----------



## LilMissRed (Jan 5, 2013)

Thanks for the 'tag', I'm DEFINITELY in 

1.    What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Twists and Buns
2.    What is your style maintenance regimen? henna bi-weekly, dc bi-weekly,moisturize, seal,twist, scalp massages nightly using a shikakai herbal hair oil
3.    Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
4.    What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? a healthy scalp, healthy hair, length and moisture retention and a regimen that 'works'.. oh and to get some growth in my thinning crown area erplexed (dang, seems like I'm expecting a LOT when I type it all out)
5.    After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days? 2 but def no later than 3
6.    Include Starting Pic. attached


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 5, 2013)

Will keep this in until Friday of next week. 

Yes it's kind of old ladyish but easy for now.  Lol

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 5, 2013)

I'm in: plan to bun this session

*1. What is your primary style* (twists, braids, bunning)? Top Buns 

*2. What is your style maintenance regimen?* Weekly: protein DC, scalp wash, oil rinse (castor oil). Daily: spritz, moisturizer, sealant & pomade. 

*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?* Natural 

*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?* thicker hair (V or U shaped back-- enhanced retention in middle/back areas) & even better understanding of my hair care & overall retention. 

*5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after 2 days or 3 days?* Don't plan to wear out-- If I do it'll be once- 2days 

*6. Include Starting Pic: *I don't know why it's sideways, it's straight in my phone! 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 5, 2013)

Okay it is January and has been 83 the past couple of days. Time to try out my cowash & bun every 2 days regimen.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 6, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> *Okay it is January and has been 83 the past couple of days.* Time to try out my cowash & bun every 2 days regimen.
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



83 degrees....
>>>>      Jealous!
NikkiQ
Does that warm weather help or hinder you hair goals?


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 6, 2013)

Tibbar said:


> 83 degrees....
> >>>>  Jealous!
> @NikkiQ
> Does that warm weather help or hinder you hair goals?


 
It helps me maintain moisture since I don't have to worry about the cold weather drying out my hair, but the humidity puts any ideas of flat ironing on hold permanently


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 6, 2013)

virtuenow Your hair has grown soooo much!


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 6, 2013)

What good leave-in or moisturizer do you recommend for twists andbraids


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 6, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> virtuenow Your hair has grown soooo much!



Yes, I'm back to my avatar length (w/layers n bangs) yay

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 6, 2013)

*Start by Sharing:*

1.    What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
2.    What is your style maintenance regimen?
3.    Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
4.    What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
5.    After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
6.    Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).

Responses:
1. Buns and twists
2. Detangle, DC, moisturize and bun or twist
3. Natural 4b
4. Support during tough times
5. IF I leave my hair out, I will restyle the following day.
6. Starting pic included, I'll add a twist pic tomorrow.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 6, 2013)

larry3344 said:


> What good leave-in or moisturizer do you recommend for twists andbraids



Aloe vera juice


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 6, 2013)

So my medium sized twists ended up being much smaller than I intended:












I love my son, but my soul cries every time I look at my edges. They are growing in installments. The first group has grown long enough to twist and braid and now I have these fine hairs that are filling in as you can see from the pics. I'll be glad when they are all there. I'll also be glad when these twists plump up a little in the front so that they don't look so scalpy. The front of my hair has always been low density and having my edges fall out made it look even worse.

Okay, rant over.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 6, 2013)

This is the beginning of Week 2 with my large, loose twists and I like them. My ends however, seem too straight. Where is my kink?  I've been oiling and bantu-knotting the ends so they continue to have volume for wearing down or pinning in some kind of updo.



larry3344 said:


> What good leave-in or moisturizer do you recommend for twists andbraids



larry3344 I really like Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream on damp hair to dry and then style into twists or braids.


----------



## MeowMix (Jan 6, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> So my medium sized twists ended up being much smaller than I intended:
> 
> 
> I love my son, but my soul cries every time I look at my edges. They are growing in installments. The first group has grown long enough to twist and braid and now I have these fine hairs that are filling in as you can see from the pics. I'll be glad when they are all there. I'll also be glad when these twists plump up a little in the front so that they don't look so scalpy. The front of my hair has always been low density and having my edges fall out made it look even worse.
> ...



BraunSugar.  Looks like they are filling in to me.  Your hair always, I mean ALWAYS looks gorgeous.



NappyNelle said:


> This is the beginning of Week 2 with my large, loose twists and I like them.* My ends however, seem too straight*. Where is my kink?  I've been oiling and bantu-knotting the ends so they continue to have volume for wearing down or pinning in some kind of updo.
> 
> 
> 
> larry3344 I really like Qhemet Biologics Amla & Olive Heavy Cream on damp hair to dry and then style into twists or braids.



NappyNelle,  Hey hun.  Mine too.  Is that weathering?  Do you know I used to just cut the straight ends off?  Kray.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 6, 2013)

MeowMix In this case, it's because I didn't twist my hair tightly enough. I have to find the right tension if I am going to continue wearing large, loose twists so they won't unravel so much.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 6, 2013)

*Okay, Did a dc with Aussie 3 Minute. Loc method and put into a updo Bun. My Hair really like the Loc method. I used Aussie as a leave-in as well and used olive oil afterward and I finished of with some Softee Mango Butter to seal my ends. MY HAIR LOVES THIS!!!! WISH I WOULD HAVE FOUND THIS SOONER!!  : ) *


----------



## Ijanei (Jan 7, 2013)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? Braids then bunning
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?  I'm going to redo every week or two if they last. This is the first time doing this so no real regi for this
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? length and thickness
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 days
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). attached along with current style I;m wearing


----------



## Victoria44 (Jan 7, 2013)

1. Primary Style-- mini twists 
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? Moisturize and seal every few days, wash and take down every 2-3 weeks
 3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? Natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? Length retention, healthier ends, moisture retention 
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 3 days 
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 7, 2013)

All that hair Victoria44! It's gotten so long! One day Lord...one day


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 7, 2013)

Start by Sharing:

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? twists & braids
2. What is your style maintenance regimen? shampoo, dc,condition & style weekly.  M & s as needed during the week.  Dust every 3 months clarify once a month 
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? natural
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?retention, length & healthy hair
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?]I usually re twist immediately, but I'll say 2 days max
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## rsmith (Jan 7, 2013)

I twist my blow dried hair 









I have a question BraunSugar[USER][/USER]

I read where you use the Aloe Vera Juice. Do you really like the results of moisture you get from it.  I may have to buy some.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> All that hair Victoria44! It's gotten so long! One day Lord...one day



Beautiful. (sigh)  One day


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

Wearing my hair out today. I waited to late to wash my hair last night and could not bring myself to start putting in coils at 11 pm  I wouldn't have finished until 2 am. So wearing a twist out today and hopefully I have time to coil it tonight.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 7, 2013)

Do I wanna put in some medium twists or medium braids? Decisions decisions.


----------



## Victoria44 (Jan 7, 2013)

NikkiQ faithVA thanks so much, both of you are making so much progress as well!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 7, 2013)

Victoria44 said:


> @NikkiQ @faithVA thanks so much, both of you are making so much progress as well!


 
Feels like the slowest progress ever known to man though


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 7, 2013)

rsmith said:


> I twist my blow dried hair
> 
> 
> 
> ...



@rsmith Yes I do! When I use it and seal my hair, it can stay moisturized for almost a week.

Love your twists!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> Feels like the slowest progress ever known to man though



My hair is still so short I couldn't bring myself to comment 

You will be rocking the BSL hair soon NikkiQ


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

Question for you ladies. This is a hypothetical question for a future possibility  My hair isn't long enough for twist yet but if it were:

Do you think if I coat my twists with a heavy oil before cowashing my scalp that it would help keep my twists. I know some of you can cowash your twist and braids with no problem. But when any type of water hits my hair, my strands straighten out and just stick out into this fuzzy mass making my twists and braids unwearable. 

And it doesn't matter what products I use or how I handle my hair because it happens even if I just use a spray bottle to mist my hair. I just seem to have electrifying hair 

So I was wondering if maybe the oil would act as a means to keep the strands down. Just a thought.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 7, 2013)

I always cowash my twists with a stocking cap on faithVA


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> I always cowash my twists with a stocking cap on faithVA



I have tried that. From what I remember they were still frizzy and they matted at the root. I think there were only a few of us on the board that have this haywire hair. When my hair grows out I may try it again. 

I would love to be able to wear my twists for more than 1 week.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Question for you ladies. This is a hypothetical question for a future possibility  My hair isn't long enough for twist yet but if it were:
> 
> Do you think if I coat my twists with a heavy oil before cowashing my scalp that it would help keep my twists. I know some of you can cowash your twist and braids with no problem. But when any type of water hits my hair, my strands straighten out and just stick out into this fuzzy mass making my twists and braids unwearable.
> 
> ...



I wash or cowash my twists in large braids.  Before my hair was long enough to do that, I'd wash them in sections. I'd wrap each section with a hair tie almost like I was banding it.

I usually don't add any oil to my twists until after moisturizing or washing, but I supposed you could do it before and it would be like a prepoo of sorts?

ETA: You should maybe look into 3 strand twists. They last longer and have less tangling IMO


----------



## PeculiarDaye (Jan 7, 2013)

*Thank you for the tag. I'm in,  I will post my informartion later. 

BraunSugar*​


----------



## faithVA (Jan 7, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> I wash or cowash my twists in large braids.  Before my hair was long enough to do that, I'd wash them in sections. I'd wrap each section with a hair tie almost like I was banding it.
> 
> I usually don't add any oil to my twists until after moisturizing or washing, but I supposed you could do it before and it would be like a prepoo of sorts?
> 
> ETA: You should maybe look into 3 strand twists. They last longer and have less tangling IMO



I think next time I will take pictures starting the day I put the twist in all the way through the wash and then post those. 

I have washed in braids. Maybe I took them down too quickly. Do you let your hair completely dry before taking out the braids?  I haven't tried the banding. I will try that. It sounds promising.

I am just thinking the water may run off the oil and keep my cuticles flat  I'm just grasping at straws.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 7, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I think next time I will take pictures starting the day I put the twist in all the way through the wash and then post those.
> 
> I have washed in braids. Maybe I took them down too quickly. Do you let your hair completely dry before taking out the braids?  I haven't tried the banding. I will try that. It sounds promising.
> 
> I am just thinking the water may run off the oil and keep my cuticles flat  I'm just grasping at straws.



Yes I let my hair dry in the braids or at least be mostly dry. Do you think using aloe vera juice would help with your cuticles?


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 8, 2013)

Checking in.....Donut bun today again.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm in too! Marking my spot.  At 11 weeks post all I can do is bun


----------



## Victoria44 (Jan 8, 2013)

Today's hair

This is the least stressful bun on my hair and this is how I wear my hair in between mini twisting.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Yes I let my hair dry in the braids or at least be mostly dry. Do you think using aloe vera juice would help with your cuticles?



Ok thanks. No AVG/AVJ doesn't seem to do anything on my hair as far as I can tell.


----------



## lana (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm loving wearing a twist out, but by day 4 it looks dry as ash.  So...what am I doing wrong? I used KCCC to twist and yes, I have reapplied it when I twisted at night on night 3.  

Is there anything that I can use to help my untwisted hair stay shiny?  It looked great the first day.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 8, 2013)

lana said:


> I'm loving wearing a twist out, but by day 4 it looks dry as ash.  So...what am I doing wrong? I used KCCC to twist and yes, I have reapplied it when I twisted at night on night 3.
> 
> Is there anything that I can use to help my untwisted hair stay shiny?  It looked great the first day.



Have you tried applying a little oil when you twist or untwist? Or maybe insteading of retwising with KCCC mixing a little AVG/AVJ and oil? 

I would think you could reactivate the KCCC in your hair with a little water without having to reapply and then apply something moisturizing. But if may depend on your hair type.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 8, 2013)

this is my starting pic!! last year has been very challenging, was cutting all my progress away, but this year I am determined to gain at least 6inches.
this is my starting pic, and my main style will be bunning 7 days a week.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 8, 2013)

Victoria44 said:


> Today's hair
> 
> This is the least stressful bun on my hair and this is how I wear my hair in between mini twisting.



simply stunning!!!!


----------



## Victoria44 (Jan 8, 2013)

g.lo thank you!! I look forward to seeing your buns 

I'm going to attempt eliminating all tools except my fingers starting today. Does anyone have suggestions on how to do this efficiently? Detangling already takes me 2.5 hours with a comb.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 8, 2013)

My bun for the day. I'm going to try to keep this in for the week and then attempt a curlformer set this weekend. I even ordered the soft bonnet dryer that the curlformer website endorses so I'm excited to try.









Victoria44 said:


> Today's hair
> 
> This is the least stressful bun on my hair and this is how I wear my hair in between mini twisting.



How'd you do your bun in the back? I might have to copy this style but my roll, tuck, and pins never stay put.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi ladies. I've just been wearing my hair in Celies under a satin cap and a beanie for the past few days. The week before it was in a little twist bun. Nothing exciting or spectacular. I've just been hair lazy and this is good for me right now. lol


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 8, 2013)

Victoria44 your hair is absolutely LOVELY!


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 8, 2013)

day 8 with these twists.  not really anything to report.  im doing okay.  lol.  still keeping it simple.


----------



## lyricallysound (Jan 8, 2013)

I finally decided to change my hair since the scalp was not happy with me. I washed with One 'n Only sulfate free shampoo and DC'd with ausie moist 3 minute. I decided to something new this year by blow drying my hair before styling, so after rinsing out my dc I put my hair in 4 cornrows to air dry. Once dry (the next day), I used a blow dryer and stretched my hair. I then  put in some Motions Weightless Hairdress (my new  ) and started my mini twist journey. By journey I mean it took me 6h45m  to install. FOREVER. I plan on keeping these in for a leat 3 weeks aiming for a month. 

I will update my picture probably tomorrow.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 8, 2013)

I'm in, been twisting since dec 20th or so...about to wash and retwist, pics to come! Thanks for the tag!


----------



## g.lo (Jan 9, 2013)

Today I am wearing my hair in a side bun! I have rolled and tucked one side and joined everything in a bun! Sorry I am not very creative!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm wearing my twists in a pseudo pinup style (like in my avi) with a big barrette. I've been too tired to do much to them so I hope my end aren't angry with me. Lol


----------



## faithVA (Jan 9, 2013)

As stated before I didn't put my hair in coils on Sunday because it was too late. Then Monday I was tired. Then yesterday I didn't feel like it  Now that its Wednesday I refuse to spend 3 hours to take it out on Sunday. So I'm wearing my hair out all week and will get back to the routine on Sunday. 

I need to wash and condition my hair first thing in the morning so I have no excuses.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 9, 2013)

Still wet bunning, Im also doing the LOC method seal. And my ends and hair are loving it. Softee Mango butter grease works well with my hair, esp after doing a co-wash the next day after I apply it. I need some bun accessories..


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 9, 2013)

I unbraided my hair yesterday and oiled the ends with an almond oil mixture. I wore a braid-out for a few hours yesterday before putting my hair into twists and back in a ponytail. I will probably co-wash my hair tomorrow or Friday.


----------



## Victoria44 (Jan 9, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> How'd you do your bun in the back? I might have to copy this style but my roll, tuck, and pins never stay put.



It's really easy, I just roll both sides of my hair back and pin in a cross so they stay, then I put my hair in a low pony tail with a scrunchie. Then I just take my longest layer (the bottom layer) and I roll it upward and tuck the ends under. Then I use two pins in a cross to get those ends secure, and use lots of extra pins to pin shorter sections falling out.


bajandoc86 thank you!! Your hair is lovely as well, and sooo thick!


----------



## naturellebeaute (Jan 9, 2013)

This is what I've been looking for! How do I sign up?


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 9, 2013)

naturellebeaute said:


> This is what I've been looking for! How do I sign up?



Hi! There are a few questions on the very first post of this thread that you need to answer, and then post a starting pic! You can jump in at any time.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 9, 2013)

I'm going to set the ends (just the ends) of my twists on perm rods this weekend. I've learned my lesson from rolling the entire length of the twist. I think this will actually come out cute.


----------



## naturellebeaute (Jan 9, 2013)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)? 
-Buns and updos. 
2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
-Shampoo/cowash + DC weekly (may rinse or cowash during week if necessary), moisturize and seal w/ the LOC method nightly, re-twist hair as needed. 
3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? 
-Natural. 
4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? 
-Increased moisture levels and length retention. 
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 
-2 days. 
6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 9, 2013)

Checking in.....high bun today!!!! I forgot pics but now its a mess cause i just worked out lol


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 10, 2013)

Just got done installing my UGLY medium sized braids. They'll stay in a pony or a bun for the next few weeks. Gives me a chance to play around with different wash/cowash regimen ideas.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 10, 2013)

I was running late so after I cowashed I didn't have time to put any leave ins in my hair. Really hope by tomorrow it's not a tangled mess. It's just in two bantu knot buns for today.

Does anyone here not use hair products after they wash or cowash their hair?


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 10, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> Just got done installing my UGLY medium sized braids. They'll stay in a pony or a bun for the next few weeks. Gives me a chance to play around with different wash/cowash regimen ideas.



Why they gotta be ugly though?


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 10, 2013)

Tomorrow is finally the day. I'm going to get my hair twisted at 4pm tomorrow !

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 10, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Why they gotta be ugly though?



If you saw them,you would totally understand 

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 10, 2013)

I havent really done much since I was last here. I been doing the same thing. Bun, curls, cowash, garlic treatmeny, m/s every other day, deep conditioning and so on.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 10, 2013)

*More Styling Ideas from Pinterest*


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 10, 2013)

I'm finishing up my first set of mini braids for the year today.  Pictures to come tomorrow.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 10, 2013)

Here we go. Did my twists Tuesday. I guess they're inbetween small and medium? Did mini braids (with my own hair) and it broke off a bit.  my hair def likes twists better.
*
1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Twists!
*2. What is your style maintenance regimen?* Just leave them be. Maybe set on curlers, retwisting as needed.
*3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Natural
*4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?*
*5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? *Won't be wearing out.
*6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic)*
Banded then roller set on the ends (literally 3) but it fell flat lol.




Length check start


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 11, 2013)

Just finish my bun for tomorrow for work. Idk if I should do a bang or just left it like that. Heres some pics; I manage to use all of the little hair I have to wrap it around the donut


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 12, 2013)

rolled my ends on perm rods. Will likely wash on Sunday.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 12, 2013)

I added my pic to my original post on page 1. A few things:

1. I did not realize it would be so spacey. I do have fine hair. I think I will go with mini twists next time.
2. I forgot how huge my head is . Dang! My ex said I had a big head but he loved it. My current SO hasn't said anything.
3. Talking about the big head again...it kinda reminds me of when I had relaxed hair. Straight hair on a big head don't look right to me. That's why I like my natural hair. Maybe once they get wet and get puffed up a little I will like it a bit more.
4. Even though she did it on damp hair I still expected my hair to hang longer.
5. Great experience. She, Joceyln, washed, dc, detangled ( I had two small sections that were matted , exactly why I need to put twists in), trimmed and put the twists in all in 3 hours. Which is the time she quoted. This is even though it seems she doubles as the shampoo girl.She was doing my hair and getting folks started. Nice quiet shop.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 12, 2013)

Love those styles BraunSugar I went to school w/the girl in the 6th pic. 

Anyway, as for my hair, I'm loving my hair in these Celies under a satin cap and a beanie. I'm going to buy a few more colors of beanies. This is similar to a wig. I love it and its perfect for my lazy *ahem* busy lifestyle!


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 12, 2013)

I cowashed my hair yesterday and restyled with ten twists that I put into a high pony. I'm so glad all of my twists can finally fit into my scrunchie.  All last year I had to use bobby pins. I also baggyed my twists last night for added moisture.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 12, 2013)

Moisturized the braids and put them in a bun. I think this may be a daily routine for me. I'm diggin the ease of having them in.


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 12, 2013)

Some photos from my last set of twists which I just removed.  Have not done anything with my hair yet, still trying to decide what to do and what products to use.... (last pic shows my hair right now   )


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 12, 2013)

I feel relieved about not having to do my normal "hair day" tomorrow .

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 12, 2013)

Easy peasy. Please excuse the random end sticking out lol



Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 12, 2013)

*I didn't use any hair material, just twisted my real hair in a circular motion and bunned and pinned *


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 12, 2013)

A collage of my first set of mini braids for this year.  I plan to keep these in for around 6 weeks.


----------



## larry3344 (Jan 13, 2013)

BraunSugar I'd like to join the challenge.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 13, 2013)

larry3344 said:


> BraunSugar I'd like to join the challenge.



Great! I will add your name to the list when I get on my computer. You can answer the questions from the OP and post a starting pic whenever you are ready.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Jan 13, 2013)

I know this is late but here's my starting picture. I just trimmed today and did a curlformers set but I'm still touching the top of my bra so that's neat. I'll just keep doing buns with this set and home i'll get less tangling that way. I really need to work on getting more flexible as it took forever and a day to get this shot and it still came out like a Locness Monster photoshoot.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 13, 2013)

For those of you that primarily bun and have shoulder length hair:

1. How do you deal with split ends? I find that although I protective style I have quite a few split ends. What are you doing to prevent them?

I am thinking about trying something different. I want to cowash daily and wear my hair in  a bun then follow up with some sort of ceramide. This way I combine strengthening and moisture


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 13, 2013)

Cherry89 what is the LOC method?

Fhrizzball how did you achieve that ponytail. What products did you use? Is your hair wet or dry?


----------



## virtuenow (Jan 13, 2013)

My bun today. I use Naturalsoleil's technique from YouTube. My goal is to get my bun as big as my head 

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 13, 2013)

Not sure if this is considered a re-style but today I: 

pre-pooed with amla oil for an hour, co-washed with V05 moisture milks, DCed with 6N1 by Design Essentials and re-twisting each section with Shea butter and sealing with castor oil while finger detangling only. 

Pic will be updated in this post shortly. This is all I'll be doing this month. I'll bun at the end of the month for my bday, maybe I'll buy a hair toy to decorate.

 No out styles this month.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 13, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> My bun today. I use Naturalsoleil's technique from YouTube. My goal is to get my bun as big as my head
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



virtuenow Your hair texture kinda reminds me of the Marley hair ladies use for their buns.  It looks great!


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 13, 2013)

I'm taking down my big loose twists now and will bun tomorrow.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 13, 2013)

tomorrow marks 2 weeks with these twists.

they are looking rough lol...not looking as good as the last set did at this point.  oh well.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 13, 2013)

no more braids. Only twists or buns. they take too long to take out


----------



## faithVA (Jan 13, 2013)

Finally finger coiled my hair. Was mad at myself last week for not doing it. I ended up having to do my hair during the week  And it just looked bad over the weekend. Hopefully this experience will be enough to keep me from procrastinating in the future.

I can finish them during 1 good movie. I'm back on track.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 14, 2013)

Hi ladies, I haven't been posting a lot! My schedule is hectic at the moment!
As soon as I get some time I will do. Still bunning!


----------



## Growingmyhairlong (Jan 14, 2013)

Still in the challenge. I haven't really been feeling like taking pics. I need to step my game up. I wore my hair down Friday night when I went out. Other than that my hair has been bunned. Today my hair is in a donut bun. I line my donut with satin before it touches my hair.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 14, 2013)

NappyNelle said:


> I'm taking down my big loose twists now and will bun tomorrow.



I couldn't find my good day hair pins for a bun, so I'm wearing a fluffy, fro-y, kinky, coily ponytail. It's rainy, foggy and humid today, so my hair is loving the extra moisture infusion. 

The white folks at work are already asking how I got my hair like this when it was 'in braids' last week, and that it 'looks so soft- what does it feel like?'.


----------



## Victoria44 (Jan 14, 2013)

Bunning again. Today it's looser than usual but I still love the style and having my hair pulled back and away.


----------



## lana (Jan 14, 2013)

I had a twisting disaster this weekend, the first day was so pretty, the second day I woke up and untwisted and it was a frizzy, untwisted mess. I had to go out that way.  I just tucked it behind my ears and hoped for the best and I told people that asked that I was having a bad hair day...which was SO true. 

So I made a run to Target last night, all the Shea Moisture products were GONE.  I bought Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding and Miss Jessie's Shea Moisture stuff and when I got home I started twisting and I slathered the Shea Moisture on first - focusing on my dry ends and then the Curly Pudding with "praying hands", at the front I added a bit of Ecostyler gel...but I don't think I need gel going forward.  

My hair is softer without the gel.  So I woke up and untwisted...I have some beautiful spirals in the back (Thanks Natural85 on Youtube - cocooning the twist works). I'm going to try to perfect this technique. 

This was my first time twisting my 4b/c hair without blow drying.  I really can't tell a difference between blow dried - twisted hair and wet to damp - twisted hair. 

Here is a picture of the back of my head:


----------



## LilMissRed (Jan 14, 2013)

sooo last week I redid my twists but I chose to add some cholesterol to the length of each twist.
last nite.. I decided to rinse my hair in the shower and used my whipped shea butter cream that I mixed up last week. my hair feels pretty good... I may do this again


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2013)

Victoria44 said:


> Bunning again. Today it's looser than usual but I still love the style and having my hair pulled back and away.



I can wait to grow up to be like you   Your bun looks wonderful.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2013)

I woke up this morning with this lump in my bonnet. When I reached for it, it was a barrette erplexed  Then I felt around some more and realized I had left an entire section of my hair untwisted   It would have been so embarrassing to have gone to work with this big shrunken section on my head. I don't even know if anyone would have even told me.


----------



## TruMe (Jan 14, 2013)

After a weekend of wash n gos, I am back to bunning for the rest of the week.


----------



## Victoria44 (Jan 14, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I can wait to grow up to be like you   Your bun looks wonderful.



Aw thank you! I hope you post more pics of your coils, I love them, they're such a great style for shorter hair


----------



## faithVA (Jan 14, 2013)

^^ I took some pictures but they look exactly the same as the last time  I'm not sure how much longer my hair will have to grow for them to look different. Don't tell, I think I still haven't posted my starting picture. I will make sure I do that this weekend.


----------



## lyricallysound (Jan 14, 2013)

the set of mini twist that I put in last week started to tangle, so those suckers had to come out. I washed and conditioned my hair yesterday and dried in big twist. Today I put in medium size twist and will be wearing them for a week.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been taking my vits and keeping my braids moisturized consistantly which is pretty good for me. I've been hair lazy lately. I do find my scalp itching like CRAZY though and idk why.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 14, 2013)

I've been sick so today I took off my bonnet that I've been wearing the last 2 days and moisturized my twists.


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 15, 2013)

I noticed that my hair has been really dry lately and I figured that I over did it with using the aloe vera gel every time I twisted my hair for the past few weeks, so I shampooed my hair on Sunday and cowashed yesterday. I detangled my hair and left it out in a wash and go. I plan to start bunning my hair regularly, but my buns always look so horrible. So I'm going to try using spin pins to hold the bun instead of scrunchies and see how that goes.


----------



## rsmith (Jan 15, 2013)

Hey Ladies, I hope all is well.  I am still wearing my two strand twist. I have them in a ponytail today.  I plan to wear them for another two weeks.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 15, 2013)

More hair style ideas from Tumblr:


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 15, 2013)




----------



## lana (Jan 15, 2013)

Well it's day 3 and Miss Jessie's Curly Pudding DOES work for me.  I posted a pick a few pages ago.  But here is the thing...does anyone want to help me figure out this humidity problem.  If I'm in the bathroom with hot water running and my twists are twisted out...it's over, immediate frizz.  My hair looked so good this morning and now it looks crazy.  

What can I use to block humidity while in a twist out? Would gel help that problem?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 16, 2013)

1.  Braids in a bun

2.  I've had medium sized braids in for 3.5 weeks. I planned on 2 week cycles, but they held up better than I expected. I DC and shampoo weekly, and M & S every other day with a Silk Dreams conditioner + castor oil. 

3.  Natural

4.  I've been stuck at WL for a year so I'm hoping this will get me over the hump.

5.  I'm not wearing my hair out at all during this challenge. 

I'll be an unofficial challenger since I don't have pics. I just need somewhere to vent about how tired I am of my braids. I'm washing today and getting my hair cornrowed tomorrow. After that I'll go back to box braids. I might work my way around to some mini braids but those things are a headache to install and take down.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 16, 2013)

FoxxyLocs said:


> 1.  Braids in a bun
> 
> 2.  I've had medium sized braids in for 3.5 weeks. I planned on 2 week cycles, but they held up better than I expected. I DC and shampoo weekly, and M & S every other day with a Silk Dreams conditioner + castor oil.
> 
> ...



Even though you are unofficially a challenger, I officially welcome you to the challenge. You have all the rights and privileges as any official challenger!


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 16, 2013)

I want to start french braiding my hair instead of doing a bunch of smaller braids, but I haven't been able to find a tutorial on YT that shows how to french braid on shrunken hair. I see lots of stretched hair.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 16, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> I want to start french braiding my hair instead of doing a bunch of smaller braids, but I haven't been able to find a tutorial on YT that shows how to french braid on shrunken hair. I see lots of stretched hair.



My hair has to be stretched to some degree unless I am braiding damp hair. I run into too many tangles on my shrunken dry hair.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 16, 2013)

^^^So my best bet would be to either do it immediately after washing out my DC and applying leave in or band my hair then do it? Oh boy.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 16, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^So my best bet would be to either do it immediately after washing out my DC and applying leave in or band my hair then do it? Oh boy.



Yeah I think you'd run into less issues that way.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 16, 2013)

I'm so hair style challenged, I need to learn how to do flat twists.


----------



## Blairx0 (Jan 16, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> ^^^So my best bet would be to either do it immediately after washing out my DC and applying leave in or band my hair then do it? Oh boy.



is this what you are going for?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koe_9uQSLJc


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 16, 2013)

Blairx0 said:


> is this what you are going for?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=koe_9uQSLJc


 
Yes! But just without all the gel and maybe after detangling. I'd be too scared to braid without it being detangled first.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 16, 2013)

The twists have grown on me. I'm used to them now. I've gotten some compliments too. Been moisturizing every other day bc its been easy to forget. Working on that.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 16, 2013)

put some medium size twist on monday and will remove them on sunday !


----------



## lamaria211 (Jan 16, 2013)

Checking in Buns Buns Buns everyday all day! Mostly braided buns wrapped in plastic


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 17, 2013)

Last night I did an black tea rinse. Spray my roots with it, leave it for 20 minutes then apply my mix conditioner on top of it for an hour. Rinse it out then apply mane n tail conditioner rinse again. Did Bantu knots then took it out this morning before class and this is how it came out


----------



## Victoria44 (Jan 17, 2013)

I went for a rounder bun today. My biggest issue is I can't seem to get a tight ponytail, no matter how stretched my hair is, unless its blow dried or flat ironed of course.  My buns stick out so far from my head lol. I guess it's good that its not too tight but I'd still like less of a bulge. I'm going to look up some techniques.


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 17, 2013)

Checking in! Bunning and bunning!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Jan 17, 2013)

Twistout I been wearing lately..







More pics in the everyday thread. But yea I love twists and twistouts. Haven't yet tried a braidout. Think I might wait till I hit BSL before I try.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 17, 2013)

Banana clip ponytail that I bunned.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 18, 2013)

Did my wash routine last night and twisted my hair.  My hair is finally long enough t up into a decent puff.  I told my copying I can't wait till. Have aBig bodacious juicy puff.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 18, 2013)

Been twisting a d bunning. Wore my hair out for one day. Now it's back to twists today.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 18, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> More hair style ideas from Tumblr:



I love when you post styles Braun. I logged in today just to get a style you posted the other day. I want to replicate it. 

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 18, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> I want to start french braiding my hair instead of doing a bunch of smaller braids, but I haven't been able to find a tutorial on YT that shows how to french braid on shrunken hair. I see lots of stretched hair.



Naptural85 I believe does a tutorial I believe. It's in my favs on YouTube i think. Like how to fake a French braid.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 18, 2013)

I have fallen off of posting.
On campus grad school + full time work + life = tired as hell

I've been bunning daily. Monday makes week 1 since my last wash. I'm going to try and make 2 weeks again.

Here are my weekend hair plans:
I will be PM styling Tonight - Sunday night

Moisturize the length of my hair with diluted oyin dew
    Seal with a little red palm oil
    Use bee-mine hold butter to slick my hair up into a bun (like you would use gel)
    Re-bun my hair
    Tie it down with scarf
    Sleep


Do it all over again Sat pm & Sun pm

My current bun: Nothing fancy but it works


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 18, 2013)

Still in my twists which are in dire need of redoing!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 18, 2013)

Just washed and dc'd. Now twisting my hurr. My new regi is to wash every two weeks and I made it! Time flew. Gonna stretch my wash 2 weeks again. Will wear my twists in a bun for 2 weeks.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 18, 2013)

pookaloo83 said:


> I love when you post styles Braun. I logged in today just to get a style you posted the other day. I want to replicate it.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



I'm trying to keep us motivated! I have seen a few that I really want to try. I'm getting bored with my mini twists and braids.

Speaking of which, I need to take these twists down this weekend. I can't leave them in longer than 2 weeks or it's a complete mess.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 18, 2013)

Ughhh why is this african threading so tempting?? And I don't have any weave thread out here. I have yarn. Double Ugggghhhhh! And it looks like 2 french braids...exactly what I want! Triple Ugggghhhhh!!!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3WvYqdCRgs&feature=youtu.be


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 18, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> Ughhh why is this african threading so tempting?? And I don't have any weave thread out here. I have yarn. Double Ugggghhhhh! And it looks like 2 french braids...exactly what I want! Triple Ugggghhhhh!!!!!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u3WvYqdCRgs&feature=youtu.be



This is actually a cute little style. I don't think I'd be able to do this well on my own hair though.


----------



## youwillrise (Jan 18, 2013)

gonna condition wash & dc my 18 day old twists.  this time around things seem to be going even faster than last time.  how the hayle has it been 18 days already?  they dont look great at this point, but i dont plan on taking them out until 4 weeks are up.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 18, 2013)

Twists have been in 1 week. They look pretty good.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 19, 2013)

Video: How To| Different Ways To Wear A Messy Bun on Curly Natural Hair by SimplYounique


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 19, 2013)

BraunSugar- 1st off, Your hair is beautiful, and i've been enjoing and loving your blog.
I have a question for you- mini twists or mini braids-- which do you prefer and why?
TIA


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 19, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> @BraunSugar- 1st off, Your hair is beautiful, and i've been enjoing and loving your blog.
> I have a question for you- mini twists or mini braids-- which do you prefer and why?
> TIA



Thank you yaya24! I prefer mini braids to mini twists. While I think that mini twists look better as a style because they have more volume, mini braids stay looking neater longer, do not tangle as much, can be washed without worrying about messing up the style, and can be kept in for much longer. 

I kept my last set of mini braids for 5 weeks. They could have lasted another 2 easily, but I wanted to wear my hair loose for the new year. Mini twists can be installed and removed more quickly, but that is the only real advantage I see over mini braids.


----------



## Fine 4s (Jan 19, 2013)

Do you all Washington in twists? If I do, My fine strands get very tangled! So it seems like every week i have to release all my hair before retwisting? So much for low manipulation And finger detangling.....


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 19, 2013)

I have not done mini braids ever. Just mini twists and they where cute, but they certainly did not last long. I started doing larger twists and never looked back. 

I might do mini braids during my next wash and styling session (Next Saturday) and see how they work for me.

Throwback of my mini twists from summer 2011 (same set styled differently) :


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 19, 2013)

Fine 4s said:


> Do you all Washington in twists? If I do, My fine strands get very tangled! So it seems like every week i have to release all my hair before retwisting? So much for low manipulation And finger detangling.....



@Fine4s I may have rinsed my twists but full washing I never tried, because my ends would tangle (I also have fine strands)


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 19, 2013)

Fine 4s said:


> Do you all Washington in twists? If I do, My fine strands get very tangled! So it seems like every week i have to release all my hair before retwisting? So much for low manipulation And finger detangling.....



I've washed in twists but my hair always ends up more tangled than I'd like to at take down. It's not so much of an issue with 3 strand twists, but definitely 2 strand twists.



yaya24 said:


> I have not done mini braids ever. Just mini twists and they where cute, but they certainly did not last long. I started doing larger twists and never looked back.
> 
> I might do mini braids during my next wash and styling session (Next Saturday) and see how they work for me.
> 
> Throwback of my mini twists from summer 2011 (same set styled differently) :



These twists are really cute. I love the french braid! I decided that this is my last set of mini twists. Mine have to be medium or bigger because I can't deal with the tangles.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2013)

Fine 4s said:


> Do you all Washington in twists? If I do, My fine strands get very tangled! So it seems like every week i have to release all my hair before retwisting? So much for low manipulation And finger detangling.....


 
My hair is like this. I have so much shed hair if I don't get it out then I have matting at my roots. I would love to washi n twists but even with all the ways I have tried, it hasn't quite worked out. But I never give up  Just waiting on my hair being long enough to twists.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 19, 2013)

I washed out my coils. Did it differently today. Got in the shower and let water over them. Then i applied conditioner and let it sit then just combed them out. It was easier than I thought. It shortened my wash day a bit. 

I don't think I will put them back in today. I may wait until Monday. I may regret that though


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 19, 2013)

HAIR TUTORIALS!
In another thread, someone posted a hair tutorial from a man, natural, with the YouTube "Afrikanhairgod"

Here are a list of tutorials on his channel he put in a playlist. BROWSE! Heck, browse the whole channel, his hairline re growth with jbco videos over the course of a year are inspiring, too.

http://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLA1E133DD84A2D077

This is the one they posted, and UPDO which is my FAVE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YwgDJ8pzkvM


----------



## RegaLady (Jan 19, 2013)

I washed and DCd last night, applied my MN concoction and bunned.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 19, 2013)

Washed and dced today, put some chunky twist in and will bun tomorrow!


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 20, 2013)

Been wearing my hair in a bun for the past couple of days. I really like the ease of just leaving my hair alone, not having to twist it and stuff, and I actually got it to look decent, even though the bun is incredibly small.  But I hope my hair doesn't become too tangled in the bun before wash day. I don't moisturize and seal everyday, just baggie at night. Right now there's conditioner and oil on my hair. To me if I leave product on my hair, whenever I baggy the products seem to become "reactivated" I guess, so my hair doesn't dry out. 

I ordered ORS latherless shampoo because my scalp always gets the itches, hoping it gets here fast. In fact, my scalp's itching right now, I might just shampoo today. I also bought S-curl because I wanted a good moisturizer and every one seems to give it great reviews. I think I'm turning into a product junkie again.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 20, 2013)

I'm still in braids. I redid them and made them slightly smaller. I hate how scalpy they look. They are thin in comparison to the large parts. The joys of lower density hair. Smh

Anyway I feel my hair is doing quite well with this regimen. I'll keep these in for another two weeks. I think ill ditch the beanie this week and wear them in two little low buns.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## gennatay (Jan 20, 2013)

Hair washed, deep conditioned twisted and rolled. Prepped for this weeks bun.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Jan 20, 2013)

Retwisted and set on flexirod (generic bss brand)
It was cuter when I styled it, lol, this was after I came home from church and took the side pins out but it was very cute and I got lots of compliments.


----------



## bebezazueta (Jan 20, 2013)

I been wet bunning daily out of pure laziness!  I still moisturize & seal & cowash/wash 3-4 times a week but I haven't worn my hair down 2 days a week like I planned. It's all good. My ends are nice now that I seal with JBCO & bun more. 

Can't wait for the reveal!


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 20, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I have not done mini braids ever. Just mini twists and they where cute, but they certainly did not last long. I started doing larger twists and never looked back.
> 
> I might do mini braids during my next wash and styling session (Next Saturday) and see how they work for me.
> 
> Throwback of my mini twists from summer 2011 (same set styled differently) :



Cute! May try the braid!

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 20, 2013)

How are you guys moisturizing your twists? Just running a moisturizer through? Spritzing with water? I notice I barely moisturize while twisted up.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 20, 2013)

pookaloo83 said:


> How are you guys moisturizing your twists? Just running a moisturizer through? Spritzing with water? I notice I barely moisturize while twisted up.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



I use aloe vera juice. I spray them daily. Are you sealing after your moisturize?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 21, 2013)

Got my cornrows done yesterday. I like them. Hoping to keep them in for two weeks and then get another set. After that individual braids for a month. That will take me to mid-March. Idk what style I'll do for those last two weeks. So far so good.


----------



## Evolving78 (Jan 21, 2013)

i tried some type of braid style yesterday. but i gotta moisturize and seal my hair again. my hair sucked up all of the moisture.  it is cold around these parts!

i gotta go a little heavy on the moisture and bun.


----------



## BeautifullyExotic (Jan 21, 2013)

I been doing real good with my hair. Lets see how long my ng will take before it starts acting out and have to put braids to protect them more. This week bun


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 21, 2013)

Twists. Gonna probably take down after a few days to moisturize again. Then put back in this same 'style'.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 21, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> I use aloe vera juice. I spray them daily. Are you sealing after your moisturize?



No I'm not sealing. I used to with castor oil. Haven't used it in years. Don't know why. I have grapeseed oil and argan oil. Can I use that to seal? They're so light in comparison to castor oil. And probably won't get the job done.

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## Victoria44 (Jan 21, 2013)

I hate wash day, detangling takes way too long. My goal has always been waist/hip length but idk if I'm going to have the patience to deal with all that hair.  I can see myself growing my hair for 9-12 more months and then maintaining.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 21, 2013)

pookaloo83 said:


> No I'm not sealing. I used to with castor oil. Haven't used it in years. Don't know why. I have grapeseed oil and argan oil. Can I use that to seal? They're so light in comparison to castor oil. And probably won't get the job done.
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne



I have used grapeseed oil to seal, but that wasn't in winter. You would probably be better off with castor oil.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 21, 2013)

I'm on my second day of a wash & go. I'll wear it out one more day (maybe) and then it will be put into a bun. I'm going to go this route until I am ready to install mini braids.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 21, 2013)

My twists always look fuzzy the next day. I wonder what I'm doing wrong.


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 21, 2013)

DDTexlaxed said:


> My twists always look fuzzy the next day. I wonder what I'm doing wrong.



Do you sleep wild? 

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## pookaloo83 (Jan 21, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> I have used grapeseed oil to seal, but that wasn't in winter. You would probably be better off with castor oil.



Ok thanks. I'll buy the castor oil. 

And it's never 'winter' here. Today was in the 80's. i think we had a total of 5 cold days so far. Now we're approaching spring. Lol

Sent From My Pheauxne


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 21, 2013)

pookaloo83 said:


> Do you sleep wild?
> 
> Sent From My Pheauxne




Yes, but I tie them down. It doesn't matter, but I'm still going strong with the challenge!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2013)

Learned a valuable lesson tonight while installing my finger coils. The right product can reduce my twisting time by at least an hour. I am going through my samples and started with Deva Curl Angel. It was way too watery and made my twist time longer. Used that up and then tried Ouidad Humidity Control Gel. It was night and day. I was able to finish the last section in a snap and it wasn't painful. So if I can find the right products in my stash, I can make it through the next 9 weeks easily and not resenting having to coil my hair.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 21, 2013)

Tumblr Pics (Finger Coils):


----------



## faithVA (Jan 21, 2013)

^^That red head at the top is nice. I'm not patient enough to have mine lay in a certain direction. Maybe I should give it a try


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 21, 2013)

Pinterest Protective Styles:


----------



## lyricallysound (Jan 22, 2013)

I am going to have to leave this challenge. I decided last night to cut my hair into a tapered twa and since my sister is a stylist,  she was more than eager to do it for me. No more twist for me.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 22, 2013)

lyricallysound said:


> I am going to have to leave this challenge. I decided last night to cut my hair into a tapered twa and since my sister is a stylist,  she was more than eager to do it for me. No more twist for me.


Aww, we'll miss you.  You can always jump into the next one in April. Maybe even one after that. These will be going all year.


----------



## lana (Jan 22, 2013)

I'm still in this challenge.  Been twisting consistently for weeks now.  I wear my hair in twist outs.  The front and bangs have grown - noticeably longer. I'm very pleased. 

I have to retwist everynight.  But it only takes about 15-20 minutes.  

I see that I need to rewash and start fresh after day 4, because my hair doesn't like to be too heavy with product.  The only thing is that I recently discovered that my twists look best on previously straightened hair and I would like to avoid heat completely...but I dislike not looking my absolute best. 

Hmm....


----------



## g.lo (Jan 22, 2013)

washed and Dc my hair today. Air drying right now in 8 twists. Will bun tomorrow morning!! banana clips are life savers!


----------



## Jewell (Jan 22, 2013)

Ive got 4 long braids swept back and twirled into a bun. Gonna try and rock this style for a week, then take it down to wash and redo. Needed a lil break from my same old boring bun.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 22, 2013)

lana said:


> I'm still in this challenge.  Been twisting consistently for weeks now.  I wear my hair in twist outs.  The front and bangs have grown - noticeably longer. I'm very pleased.
> 
> I have to retwist everynight.  But it only takes about 15-20 minutes.
> 
> ...



I'm confused lana. Are you wearing your hair twisted or wearing your hair in twist outs.  Glad your hair is growing.


----------



## rsmith (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey there!  I am still in my twist.  Two weeks old


----------



## lana (Jan 23, 2013)

faithVA - I twist my hair at night and during the day I wear a twist out.  

I'm just going to twist and wearing it as a twist out - without using heat first, but I will do it on a weekend where I can wear a hat if it poofs up.  My twist outs tend to be unpredictable...but I'm glad I have mastered this technique.  

Yup, I think it's a combination of the liquid vitamins, Mane & Tail conditioner as a prepoo and rinse out conditioner, scalp massages, water drinking, moisturizing my ends...sealing with oil...that has helped me retain length, along with less heat, no flat iron and twist outs. (Just being honest)


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 23, 2013)

I have an event to go to in a few weeks so I think I'll do a rollerset for that and bun for the rest of the week before I go back to my braids. Other then that I'm doing fine with the challenge. I'm thinking about doing another round at the end of the year. I like that my braids are so low maintenance even though they're boring.


----------



## Cherry89 (Jan 23, 2013)

Still wet bunning, cowashed with Vo5 Tea Thearpy Blackberry
 Last night, sealed with grapeseed oil and bunned.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 23, 2013)

ladies, I wanted to share this: I have been struggling with my ends for about a year. the past 2 weeks i have change the way i moisturise, I do it daily now and using the Loc method with a twist and my ends have done a U-turn.

I spray daily with my hair tea, apply a light oil ( i use gleau) and follow with a leave in ( bear fruit hair). when that done, i will gather the ends ( i work in 4 sections) saturate them with water or tea, and seal again with a butter ( hair bling), I am telling you my ends are smiling again!!!
i will do a last trim at the end of the month!


----------



## faithVA (Jan 23, 2013)

g.lo said:


> ladies, I wanted to share this: I have been struggling with my ends for about a year. the past 2 weeks i have change the way i moisturise, I do it daily now and using the Loc method with a twist and my ends have done a U-turn.
> 
> I spray daily with my hair tea, apply a light oil ( i use gleau) and follow with a leave in ( bear fruit hair). when that done, i will gather the ends ( i work in 4 sections) saturate them with water or tea, and seal again with a butter ( hair bling), I am telling you my ends are smiling again!!!
> i will do a last trim at the end of the month!



Sounds like a good system. Glad your ends are looking better.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 23, 2013)

I washed my hair and did a PT. I'm letting it air dry. I guess I will put it into a ponytail. My longest layer of hair is sitting right at BSB. This is the longest my hair as ever been since I started caring for it myself.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 24, 2013)

Tomorrow will be 2 weeks and I'm still getting compliments even though I think they are looking "rough". Imma try to hang for another week then do a twist out the 4th week. I'm supposed to wash on Sunday too.....


----------



## MeowMix (Jan 25, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

Finger combing and checking in.  I've been seriously MIA, so I'm just going to do this to myself.    I have got to do some serious reading this weekend.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 25, 2013)

Debating on whether I'm going to stay in the challenge or not. I think my scalp needs a mid-week co-wash. This cold weather is killing it. I will decide on Sunday before I put my hair back up.


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 25, 2013)

I washed and restyled my hair today. It has been really difficult for me to leave my hair in the same style for 5 days because it had been dry lately and I was trying to find ways to moisturize my hair. So I did a deep conditioning treatment with avocado, olive oil, mayo, coconut oil and honey which helped me to increase the moisture in my hair a lot. I was finally confident enough to put my hair in small twists and I will try not to do anything to my hair except to moisturize and seal for at least a week.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Jan 26, 2013)

Been a little hard due to the cold, but still going strong. Afroveda Shea Amla has helped along with the Totally Twisted butter on my scalp. I sealed with Shima oil. Surprised at the moisture retention with the products.


----------



## darlingdiva (Jan 26, 2013)

Shay72 said:


> Tomorrow will be 2 weeks and I'm still getting compliments even though I think they are looking "rough". Imma try to hang for another week then do a twist out the 4th week. I'm supposed to wash on Sunday too.....



I did a twist out yesterday, but my twists were looking "touched." Do you have any headbands? I always rely on headbands to help me out during those periods.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 26, 2013)

I'm going to attempt finger coils today after my wash routine.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 26, 2013)

Atdow71 said:


> I'm going to attempt finger coils today after my wash routine.



You know what? That is the one style I have never tried before. I'm too lazy to do my hole head.

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 26, 2013)

[USER=357687 said:
			
		

> Atdow71[/USER];17782983]I'm going to attempt finger coils today after my wash routine.


 
Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 26, 2013)

faithVA said:


> Let us know how it turns out.



faithVA will do.


----------



## Froreal3 (Jan 26, 2013)

Still in my big box braids. I simply spritz every other day and seal with GSO/castor oil mix. I did a couple over in my crown area. I have crown issues.  

I think next week I will do a mild protein then cowash them. They are so much easier to maintain than twists and buns for me. 

I will probably keep them in another two weeks. They are so big and ***** they don't deserve to see the light of day...so under the satin cap and beanie they will stay. Lol

I may do a more presentable set next month.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 26, 2013)

I deep conditioned on dry, unwashed hair. I am about to wash it and then figure out a hairstyle for my UpZing.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 26, 2013)

darlingdiva said:


> I did a twist out yesterday, but my twists were looking "touched." Do you have any headbands? I always rely on headbands to help me out during those periods.


 
You rarely see me without a headband. To the point that my supervisor who is yt but has curly hair too asked "Will you be able to wear a headband when you get your twists?" . I have not worn one since I got them but I think it is time .


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Jan 26, 2013)

One week down in my cornrows and they still look fresh. I'm planning to keep them for 1 more week, then rollerset and bun for week before braiding again.


----------



## LilMissRed (Jan 26, 2013)

Just checking in/reading uour updates ladies :waves: I'm on week 2 of my twists. Ive been massaging my scalp nightly w/a shikakai herb oil and my scalp and twists w/ jbco w/ coconut 
Ive been noticing less breakage and more length but Im trying not to get overly excited


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Jan 26, 2013)

I am in week 2 with my mini braids. For this 2 weeks, I rope twisted them with 4 braids for each section. For some reason, now I want twists, so I think I will alternate between mini braids and mini twists for this year. I know that I will not be able to cowash as much with mini twists in, but since I have been wearing mini braids almost exclusively since September of last year, I think I need to change it up sometimes.


----------



## skyslady (Jan 26, 2013)

I am late, hope I can still get in....


 This will be my starting pics.


----------



## lana (Jan 26, 2013)

skyslady - welcome and your hair looks lovely!  Keep us posted on your progress.


I'm about to wash my hair (after a week of wearing a twist out) then I'll deep condition, rinse - meaning apply a black rinse to my hair and then condition again, rinse with water and twist for the night.  The only thing I'm doing that has changed is that I will use these little scrunchies at my roots to see if I can get my roots straighter when it dries.  My roots tend to really dry BIG and POOFY.  Other than that - I am so happy with my twist out style!


----------



## Tibbar (Jan 26, 2013)

Shay72 said:


> You rarely see me without a headband. To the point that my supervisor who is yt but has curly hair too asked "Will you be able to wear a headband when you get your twists?" . I have not worn one since I got them but I think it is time .



Shay72 I pretty much wear headbands every day with my twists...
I think I'm an addict...


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 26, 2013)

I TEXLAXED YESTERDAY AFTER BEING NATURAL FOR 3.5 years. 

The stylist (who is also my friend of several years) used Design Essentials regular strength relaxer and left it in for about 12-14 minutes. No relaxer was used on my edges or my extremely fine nape area.

My hair is still big and full of texture.. I was going for more detangling ease and manageability. 
From what I remember post relaxer rinse out, I'm more of a 4a now.. def not a type 3 anything, (which is not what I was going for anyway).

After the texlax I got a round brush blowout, a nice shaped up cut and then flat twisted.

I left the flat twists in until I went out Friday night. Then before bed I moisturized/ sealed then did 8 braids and used perm rods on the ends of each braid.

I'm back at SL..  but I like it. With the flat twistout, it looks like I am NL.. but you know its an illusion.

I plan on going back in 14-16 weeks.

2013 the year of the new newwwww !!!!!!!!!  I am looking forward on still reaching my December 2013 goals. My terms. My 

way.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 26, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> I YESTERDAY AFTER BEING NATURAL FOR 3.5 years.
> 
> The stylist (who is also my friend of several years) used Design Essentials regular strength relaxer and left it in for about 12-14 minutes. No relaxer was used on my edges or my extremely fine nape area.
> 
> ...



I hope your texlaxed journey goes well!!! Your hair looks nice!


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 26, 2013)

Thanks BraunSugar-
I hope so too.
I'm adding it to my prayer list.


----------



## Saga (Jan 27, 2013)

A mini-twist set I did earlier this month: curly Bob


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 27, 2013)

Tibbar said:


> @Shay72 I pretty much wear headbands every day with my twists...
> I think I'm an addict...


I know I am . I've worn headbands my whole life except when I used to get braids and kinky twists. Then I would just bun my hair. When I went natural alot of people were like "So you won't be wearing headbands then?".  I've got a huge collection that I've still been able to use except the hard ones. I've slowly started giving those away. My new loves are the oh the name is escaping me but I have a ton of them.....they have the stretchy string and you put a "hook" through a decorative circle.

I was contemplating not doing my hair but I am. I'm doing a HOT now. Will put some conditioner on top of that then cowash it out.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 27, 2013)

Just put in a set of pretty fat twists and they don't look half bad! I'm pleasantly surprised. Will try to keep them in for a couple days or at least until next weekend.


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Jan 27, 2013)

Hi All, 
I know I'm joining in late, but I didn't want to wait until the next round. 

These are my starting pics:

Stretched

http://http://farm9.staticflickr.com/8073/8420895781_c8a9bf1420_c.jpg


Unstretched








This crown braid was my style for most of the week:


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 27, 2013)

Glad to have you kinkycurlygurl!


----------



## Atdow71 (Jan 28, 2013)

faithVA- my coils were an epic fail I don't know if it was because some of them were too big or because my ends are blunt, but the last 2 inches would not coil.  I'm going to continue to try until I can figure it out. 
I used Talijah Wajid loc & twist gel.


----------



## lana (Jan 28, 2013)

lana said:


> @skyslady - welcome and your hair looks lovely! Keep us posted on your progress.
> 
> 
> I'm about to wash my hair (after a week of wearing a twist out) then I'll deep condition, rinse - meaning apply a black rinse to my hair and then condition again, rinse with water and twist for the night. The only thing I'm doing that has changed is that I will use these little scrunchies at my roots to see if I can get my roots straighter when it dries. My roots tend to really dry BIG and POOFY. Other than that - I am so happy with my twist out style!


 

I'm quoting my own post.  Using scrunchies on the roots worked for me. I bought little kid scrunchies and just put them on my poofy areas. I used Shea Moisture and Ecostyler gel - I would say it's my best twist out so far.  I clipped my ends in a few places, which is okay because it was past time to trim and my hair really needed it.  

Loving my twist outs and getting compliments on how gooood my hair smells.


----------



## BGT (Jan 28, 2013)

UPDATE:

Still co-washing and bunning. No real changes.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2013)

Atdow71 said:


> faithVA- my coils were an epic fail I don't know if it was because some of them were too big or because my ends are blunt, but the last 2 inches would not coil.  I'm going to continue to try until I can figure it out.
> I used Talijah Wajid loc & twist gel.



They may be too big. I do mine really small. They take longer but they last longer. When they won't coil, try splitting that section in 2 and trying again.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2013)

My hair has grown long enough to wear flat twists to work now  My boss actually said my hair looked nice  And all my gray is showing up. I think I will try to come up with some more advanced flat twists styles.

I will post a pic tonight.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 28, 2013)

I'm twisting my hair now. I've had my hair loose for too long in this cold.


----------



## rsmith (Jan 28, 2013)

I took my twist done on 01/25/2013 and washed and bunned on 01/26/2013


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 28, 2013)

lana said:


> I'm quoting my own post.  Using scrunchies on the roots worked for me. I bought little kid scrunchies and just put them on my poofy areas. I used Shea Moisture and Ecostyler gel - I would say it's my best twist out so far.  I clipped my ends in a few places, which is okay because it was past time to trim and my hair really needed it.
> 
> Loving my twist outs and getting compliments on how gooood my hair smells.



lana I never thought to use scrunchies. Have you ever tried braiding the root, then switching to a twist?



faithVA said:


> My hair has grown long enough to wear flat twists to work now  My boss actually said my hair looked nice  And all my gray is showing up. I think I will try to come up with some more advanced flat twists styles.
> 
> I will post a pic tonight.



faithVA YAY!!!  I'll be looking out for the pics! I still can't flat twist well enough to wear my hair out in public.



rsmith said:


> I took my twist done on 01/25/2013 and washed and bunned on 01/26/2013



rsmith Did you bun on stretched hair? It's very full!


----------



## Igotstripes (Jan 28, 2013)

I wanna join!

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?  Twistss

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
 will cowash/dc and retwist once every 7 days. And when my hair feels dry water rinse and seal with a oil 

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? I'm natural

 4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? More retention

 5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days? 
Ehh 3 days?
 6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).


----------



## lana (Jan 28, 2013)

BraunSugar - Yes, I tried braiding the root, but it was puffy.  My hair just raises up at the root when it dries, so I needed something that would keep the root taut and the scrunchies work okay...the only problem...tangles. 

I had two big tangles that cost me a bit of hair.  If I don't pull the scrunchy all the way through on wet hair - it's tangle sitty.  

So I was very careful after the first two snagged.


----------



## NikkiQ (Jan 28, 2013)

lana said:


> @BraunSugar - Yes, I tried braiding the root, but it was puffy. My hair just raises up at the root when it dries, so I needed something that would keep the root taut and the scrunchies work okay...the only problem...tangles.
> 
> I had two big tangles that cost me a bit of hair. If I don't pull the scrunchy all the way through on wet hair - it's tangle sitty.
> 
> So I was very careful after the first two snagged.


 
What about using clips on the roots to keep them from fluffing up? I saw Lady T do it in her twist out video on YT. Here's the link:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zebwXOaDvCg&feature=share&list=UUuzQGzuzVHPsEVo3yR1dYbA


----------



## faithVA (Jan 28, 2013)

Pictures let you see what your hair really looks like   I have to refresh my flat twisting skills. I also need to start earlier so I'm not rushing to get to bed. But I'm going to sport this all week, crooked parts, gray hair and all.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 29, 2013)

faithVA it looks good to me!


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> @faithVA it looks good to me!


 
Aw Thanks! That means a lot coming from you. I would sell my two kids to have hair like yours  

jk: I don't have any kids. But I do love your hair.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 29, 2013)

TopShelf said:


>



I literally gasped!  This is so pretty! I really wish I had skills to do something like this myself. I don't know of any salon nearby I could go to for this kind of style.


----------



## faithVA (Jan 29, 2013)

Dang TopShelf. Your hair is really pretty. But um, couldn't you like wait a day to post your pics. You posted them right after mine and made my flat twist look like them came from the dollar store 

I'm fixin to erase my pics. 


They are very pretty.


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 29, 2013)

nooooooooo..you better not erase your pics.....lmao


----------



## TopShelf (Jan 29, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> I literally gasped!  This is so pretty! I really wish I had skills to do something like this myself. I don't know of any salon nearby I could go to for this kind of style.



thank you. she is a blessing. I have tried so many stylists in the area and she is by far the best. Funny that I actually found her via a coworker that i dont care for. I had to ask someone to ask her where she gets her hair done. between this board, other coworkers and people on the street I have sent her about 10 referrals while my coworker has never sent her any. So my coworker calls the woman and complains about her doing all of our hair and the woman basically told her that she doesn't have to come back if she did not want to because she would prefer that I continue to come to her and give her those referrals.

people are crazy


----------



## rsmith (Jan 29, 2013)

BraunSugar[USER][/USER]

Hey BraunSugar.  Yes I did stretch my hair a little. After I washed it.  I put it in ponytail and a bun and it streched out a little.


----------



## g.lo (Jan 29, 2013)

doing an henna treatment right now!


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 29, 2013)

I'm really trying to make it with these twists this week. 3 weeks of twists almost done then a week of a twistout. I don't know though. I have to lead a training on Thursday and do a presentation on Friday and these twists are looking a little bit raggedy. We shall see.


----------



## Victoria44 (Jan 29, 2013)

Medium sized twists in for the next two weeks, and I trimmed my ends. Hair feels soft and fluffy.


----------



## NappyNelle (Jan 29, 2013)

Applied CD Tui oil to my twists in sections, then bantu-knotted. Hopefully, they will be full and flowy tomorrow.


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 29, 2013)

Shay72 said:


> I'm really trying to make it with these twists this week. 3 weeks of twists almost done then a week of a twistout. I don't know though. I have to lead a training on Thursday and do a presentation on Friday and these twists are looking a little bit raggedy. We shall see.


 
Okay let me rephrase that. The twists themselves don't look raggedy. It's my roots. I have new growth.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jan 29, 2013)

Shay72 what if you wear an updo or a headband? or what if you pull your twists back at night, apply a butter or something on your roots, tie a scarf on, then when you wake up at least the front will be flat and it'll look refreshed? Maybe? Idk I've never tried it but it sounds like it could work? Lol


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 29, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> @Shay72 what if you wear an updo or a headband? or what if you pull your twists back at night, apply a butter or something on your roots, tie a scarf on, then when you wake up at least the front will be flat and it'll look refreshed? Maybe? Idk I've never tried it but it sounds like it could work? Lol


 
I'm going to try the headband and I thought about applying something to my roots. I will give a try .


----------



## lana (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm finally losing less hair when I twist.  I had to first, learn how to twist and then learn to be super gentle.  So I twisted my hair up last night as a saver style and I used Shea Moisture Smoothie and a bit of Talia Wajid Curl sealer.  Earlier in the day I applied Shea Butter from the whole food market and boy did it make my hair soft! My hair feels good and I'm ready to wash it again just to enjoy it.


----------



## koko22 (Jan 30, 2013)

I have info already. Nm!!!


----------



## Igotstripes (Jan 30, 2013)

I'm going to dedicate some time tonight to learn how to cornrow lol


----------



## yaya24 (Jan 30, 2013)

Last night was my first night not re-braiding and flexi rodding my newly texlaxed hair.

I have been wearing my flat twist out in a bun since Monday. I need to wash, but I am trying to hold out until Friday when I have some time.

Here is my hair from this morning (the picture shows how my edges did not get any relaxer on them lol):


----------



## Shay72 (Jan 31, 2013)

Shay72 said:


> I'm going to try the headband and I thought about applying something to my roots. I will give a try .


 
The trick was gel and tying it down with a scarf for 15-20 minutes . Looks great. At this rate I may leave in the twists until right before I get my hair done next Friday.


----------



## Igotstripes (Jan 31, 2013)

I plan on dying my hair either Friday or Saturday so today I did some big twists with my hairveda vatika frosting sample to start prepping for the color. The pic with the scarf is after I did them but then I decided I didn't want twist in my face so I pinned them back. My hair smells like cupcakes <3


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Jan 31, 2013)

I took my twists down yesterday and shampooed and conditioned today. After washing I sprayed on S-curl, which was very moisturizing for my hair  . It left my hair really soft and tangle-free, but it was too "fluffy" so I added conditioner to hold it down. So I'm just rockin a wash-n-go now.


----------



## BraunSugar (Jan 31, 2013)

I've been hair lazy. Buns. Ponytails. Buns. I'm going to pick up a new blow dryer this weekend so that I can blow out my hair and put in some mini braids.


----------



## LilMissRed (Feb 1, 2013)

took my twists down yesterday, wore a cute twist out that was pinned up in the back... currently dc'ing for the day... will retwist this evening


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 2, 2013)

First twist out of the year will probably re twist on Sunday- back to work...I like chunky twist outs because they preserve more of the natural crimp.

Side bday twist out...


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 2, 2013)

> First twist out of the year will probably re twist on Sunday- back to work...I like chunky twist outs because they preserve more of the natural crimp.
> 
> Side bday twist out...



Yea yea yea....love the hair. Um!!! Where u get the dress? :yes:

Fine 4s


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 2, 2013)

Bunning bunning and more bunning!


----------



## isawstars (Feb 2, 2013)

finally received my wen! 

This weekend I'll be back in this challenge.  Goodbye braid outs and puffs!  

I'm wearing twists going forward.  Maybe I can do 6 months straight again!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 2, 2013)

I've worn the large braids under the satin cap and beanie for just about four weeks. I think the next two weeks I will switch it up and do some flat twists in front and a bun in the back. Will try to post pics tomorrow.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 3, 2013)

Retwisting now...at 2 am ugh. But gotta look fresh for church tomorrow.  had to pull for a quick length check. Aww yeah! I'm retaining!


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 3, 2013)

I bought a blow dryer this weekend!!! I'm going to wash & dc tomorrow, then put in some medium sized twists for the week. I've been working out like crazy so I think wearing twists & braids would be better for me than bunning.


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 3, 2013)

Fine 4s said:


> First twist out of the year will probably re twist on Sunday- back to work...I like chunky twist outs because they preserve more of the natural crimp.
> 
> Side bday twist out...



Love love love the hair and the dress!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 3, 2013)

just washed my hair.  i will be in my bun today. i don't plan on doing anything special to my hair until the 16th and the 23rd of this month.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 3, 2013)

The bunning truck is just moving along over here. Going to wash tomorrow and try to band my hair in order to stretch it for bunning during the week. Has anyone in here had success doing that? I've never tried banding before.


----------



## g.lo (Feb 3, 2013)

soo lazy lately, i have two big braids! fed up of this cold weather!


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 3, 2013)

Shoot I was just thinking I should of pinned my twists last night like Naptural85 does so I could get a stretched twistout. Well I can pin them up for most of the day and take it out later on tonight. I can't wait until the morning because I know it will take me longer than I think it will to take these twists out. I guess I can stretch the twistout also by putting it in two puffs overnight. My hair isn't long enough to pineapple.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 3, 2013)

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?* Buns, braided buns, braid-out buns*

2. What is your style maintenance regimen? *Bun on wash day, headscarf when sleeping, take down and re-bun once midweek*

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning? *Relaxed*

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge? *Thickness and retention
*
5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?* N/A I don't intend to wear my hair out.*

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic). *Please see my sig*


----------



## TopShelf (Feb 3, 2013)

I have just been moisturizing my twists daily and following up with castor oil on my ends


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 3, 2013)

Shay72 said:


> Shoot I was just thinking I should of pinned my twists last night like Naptural85 does so I could get a stretched twistout. Well I can pin them up for most of the day and take it out later on tonight. I can't wait until the morning because I know it will take me longer than I think it will to take these twists out. I guess I can stretch the twistout also by putting it in two puffs overnight. My hair isn't long enough to pineapple.



I do pigtail bantu knots to stretch my twistouts and twists which I guess it is similar to how Naptural85 does hers except hers is just one big bantu in the back. You do lose definition that way but it's a nice fluffy new look I find.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 3, 2013)

I took my cornrows out yesterday. That made six weeks in braids. I washed and did a bantu knot set. I'll wear it loose for two days, then bun, then another wash and back in braids.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2013)

I took my flat twist out Friday and washed, DC. Saturday morning I did my first rollerset for an even Saturday night. It came out much better than expected. I'm still sporting that rollerset in a puff. I will be twisting my hair back up tonight.  I may switch over to the rollersetting challenge in April, so I can cowash my hair more.


----------



## Shay72 (Feb 4, 2013)

Okay of course I was lazy and didn't take out the bobby pins until this morning. I had put in a million. That took 30 minutes. Then I took my twists out. That took 2 hours. I'm an early riser so I was still able to make in into work by 9am. Happy with the twist out. My hair wanted to tangle really badly so that's what took so long. I had to be really careful. I will wear it out today-Wednesday. Then put it up some kind of way for Thursday & Friday. I'm thinking maybe to big flat twists on the sides that go into a low bun in the back. Friday afternoon I will be getting my hair re-twisted.


----------



## Fine 4s (Feb 4, 2013)

TheEspressoHair

Yea yea yea....love the hair. Um!!! Where u get the dress? :yes:

Fine 4s[/QUOTE]

Lolol!

Some boutique or lil cheap store  around my way. Not from a national store. It was on the mannequin outside during the summer...


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 4, 2013)

So I attempted African threading with some hemp thread that I have for crafts. Not the neatest,but it'll do 

View attachment 2013-02-04 16.28.20.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## TruMe (Feb 4, 2013)

NikkiQ -  I'm interested in seeing what it looks like once you take it down.  Was thinking of trying it myself as well.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 4, 2013)

If it doesn't look a hot mess when I take it down, I'll be sure to post pics TruMe


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 4, 2013)

Sported bantu knots aka chiney bumps aka corkscrews this weekend.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 4, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> So I attempted African threading with some hemp thread that I have for crafts. Not the neatest,but it'll do
> 
> View attachment 193225
> 
> Sent from my Android...Boom.



It sure is getting long. Looking good!


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 4, 2013)

Thanks faithVA!


----------



## lana (Feb 5, 2013)

I love how my twist out looks today. I really feel like I have little girl hair as a grown woman. I feel like this is what my hair was supposed to feel like the first time I went natural, but I've learned so much from my natural to texlax to natural experience.  So I wouldn't change a thing.  

I used only Shea Moisture smoothie last night and I wore scrunchies at the roots to hold the bulk of my hair down.  People in my life have been shocked at the sight of my hair, thinking I cut it, but nope, it's still beyond BSL and inching toward MBL. I'm waiting on my two layers to meet and then I'll keep it cut blunt going forward.  

Here is a pic! Let me know what you think. I made larger twists than normal for the first time yesterday.


----------



## lana (Feb 5, 2013)

I forgot to say that I avoid using bobby pins by using Naptural85's cocooning method with a twist - instead of tucking the end of my hair through the loop I just let it travel up the twist so that I get some nice curls on the ends. 

The ends of my hair are texlaxed so they do not curl naturally - they hang almost straight.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 5, 2013)

I'm gonna have to start posting more pics in this thread.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 6, 2013)

Just posted in the BSL challenge. Took the banded thingies out.



NikkiQ said:


> Took them out. Eh it's okay. I think it would've been better if I did smaller sections. I'll do smaller ones next tme.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## isawstars (Feb 6, 2013)

Feels strange doing twists again.  I definitely lost my endurance doing these  I used to speed through these.  But nothing beats the low maintenance.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 7, 2013)

I put some twists in my hair last night. They are a little bigger than my last set. I can't do them super small anymore, but I think the set I have now will last a couple weeks. Pics will be posted in a little while.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 7, 2013)

Hey everybody, I am still in buns.  Will post soon.  Have a good day.


@isawstars let me know how you like your WEN Product. I have been wanting to try it now.


----------



## isawstars (Feb 7, 2013)

rsmith said:


> Hey everybody, I am still in buns.  Will post soon.  Have a good day.
> 
> 
> @isawstars let me know how you like your WEN Product. I have been wanting to try it now.



rsmith

I've been using Wen for 3 months now.  This recent purchase was to replace my empty bottle.  I use the pomegranate and a small bottle of 613 (it's more expensive than the others! so I mix it) as a conditioner.  Then I use pomegranate as a leave-in and twist creme.... 

I've used a lot of twist cremes--Various Darcy Botanicals, Miss Jessies, Shea Moisture...-- and this is the best.  Moisturizing, has soft hold and most importantly... it detangles like a dream.

I've been on this site since 2005 and never believed the Wen hype.... and now I'm kicking myself for not trying it sooner.  If you do choose to give it a shot, I recommend getting a variety sampler because all their scents don't act the same... 

For instance, my hair doesn't like the Pumpkin Wen.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 8, 2013)

My latest set of twists:


----------



## g.lo (Feb 8, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> My latest set of twists:


----------



## lana (Feb 8, 2013)

BraunSugar - your twists are beautiful, I could wear my hair out of the house in twists if I had enough length to do that.  How long is your hair if you don't mind me asking? Are you relaxed or natural?  I ask because my hair is below my brastrap and I don't have enough hair to wear that style and I wish...I wish boy oh boy! (lol)


I'm wearing a bun today. I have to say wearing a twist out has been the best of both worlds for me, I feel like it's a true protective style and it helps me keep my hands out of my head during the day, just like a bun.  Over the weekend I plan to shampoo (because it needs it), deep condition with heat and twist it up and then wear a twist out.


----------



## NikkiQ (Feb 8, 2013)

lana you could ABSOLUTELY wear your hair in twists if you're past BSL already! And they would look great with your length. Are you relaxed or natural??


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

I'm going to have to be a sideline challenger. My hair and scalp need some mid-week loving I can't give it when it's up. And I'm doing more an injustice to my head by trying to follow the rules of the challenge vs. listening to my hair. I will rejoin later in the year.


----------



## lana (Feb 8, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> @lana you could ABSOLUTELY wear your hair in twists if you're past BSL already! And they would look great with your length. Are you relaxed or natural??


 
NikkiQ - I'm transitioning for now, haven't decided for certain until I get through the summer without texlaxing again. I was natural for about 5 years and now I have texlaxed ends and 8 months of natural roots.   Hmm, I twist every night or I put it in a loose bun.  I may have to consider trying this.  Right now I don't part or try to make it look neat.  Maybe that is the difference.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

[USER=3864 said:
			
		

> lana[/USER];17862991]NikkiQ - I'm transitioning for now, haven't decided for certain until I get through the summer without texlaxing again. I was natural for about 5 years and now I have texlaxed ends and 8 months of natural roots.   Hmm, I twist every night or I put it in a loose bun.  I may have to consider trying this.  Right now I don't part or try to make it look neat.  Maybe that is the difference.



It doesn't look like she parts but maybe she does. You do have to do them quite small though. And she does have a fabulous rope technique. So perfect in fact that it looks like she bought some hair  Beautiful, just beautiful


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 8, 2013)

lana Your hair is longer than mine! LOL! I have reached BSB which is about 1.5 inches above my bra strap. I stretch my hair before twisting by using either braids or a blow dryer. I only do this when I plan to wear twists for an extended period of time. faithVA is right, I do not part my hair when I twist. I grab small sections and go. I can't part straight with a comb, so I don't even waste time with it! My twists do eventually shrink up due to moisturizing them. They end up at CBL for me.

faithVA, I'm sorry you have to drop out as an official challenger. I still consider you a part of the challenge though.  Take care of your hair and scalp!!!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 8, 2013)

[USER=292856 said:
			
		

> BraunSugar[/USER];17863611]lana Your hair is longer than mine! LOL! I have reached BSB which is about 1.5 inches above my bra strap. I stretch my hair before twisting by using either braids or a blow dryer. I only do this when I plan to wear twists for an extended period of time. faithVA is right, I do not part my hair when I twist. I grab small sections and go. I can't part straight with a comb, so I don't even waste time with it! My twists do eventually shrink up due to moisturizing them. They end up at CBL for me.
> 
> faithVA, I'm sorry you have to drop out as an official challenger. I still consider you a part of the challenge though.  Take care of your hair and scalp!!!



I will be hanging out in here and posting if I change styles or something. I just won't be able to do 5 days in a style. I'm glad I didn't host this time around 

Do you have a video on your twisting method? Your rope look is so consistent.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 8, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I will be hanging out in here and posting if I change styles or something. I just won't be able to do 5 days in a style. I'm glad I didn't host this time around
> 
> Do you have a video on your twisting method? Your rope look is so consistent.



faithVA Yes I do! The twists in the video are smaller than the ones I'm wearing now, but it's the same technique. Protective Styling: Mini Twists


----------



## lana (Feb 8, 2013)

I will be watching this video tonight! Thank you so much. 

I guess it's because I twist my hair wet so it ends up around shoulder length. That's some major shrinkage. Thank you, ladies!


----------



## youwillrise (Feb 8, 2013)

soooo been a while since i updated.  i was supposed to take these twists out over a week ago, but they're still in...it's been about 40ish days with these. i started to take a few out week or so ago, but decided i didnt want to...who knows when they'll come out. i know it will be a challenge when they do. ive been very hands off.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Feb 8, 2013)

I changed my style. I'm now doing flat twists like my old siggie pic!


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 9, 2013)

I am still successfully bunning it and loving it. Never knew I would enjoy buns so much.

Sent from my iPhone using LHCF


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 9, 2013)

Still bunning. Will be braiding either tomorrow or Monday. Doing box braids instead of cornrows since my braider is sick. I kept the last set for 4 weeks. Might try to stretch this one to 5. I'm considering continuing my challenge through May. We'll see.


----------



## BornAgainNatural2012 (Feb 9, 2013)

I have a question for those that have kinky twist? How do you moisturize and wash your hair with them? I'm thinking that a liquid moisturizer can be used but then to wash your hair wouldn't the twist become loose? Please let me know, I'm thinking of getting it done soon.


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 10, 2013)

I still have my twists in, and I've been maintaining with my oil mix and pomades.


----------



## JoyBelle (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies,

I have been lurking, now that I'm in twists, here are my stats. 

1. What is your primary style (twists, braids, bunning)?
Bunned twists

2. What is your style maintenance regimen?
Frequent co-washing, shea mix, oil mix, sulfur on scalp.

3. Are you natural, relaxed, transitioning?
Natural

4. What do you hope to achieve from the challenge?
Increased retention and discipline with low manipulation styles

5. After wearing your hair out will you restyle after [Pick One] 2 days or 3 days?
Two days maximum

6. Include Starting Pic. (You are not a challenger without a pic).
In attachment First is current twists,  second is blow dried (please excuse my ends)


----------



## g.lo (Feb 10, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> I am still successfully bunning it and loving it. Never knew I would enjoy buns so much.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using LHCF



That is beautiful bun, how did you achieve that?


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi Ladies, I hope everyone had a great week. Mine was kind of hectic I've been wearing my usual buns and braids. 

I tried a new bun today that I'm going to test out tonight to see if I can sleep in it and still have it looking decent for the next day. It's called the Tutulus, it's based on an ancient Roman hairstyle. The nicest part about it for me is that I didn't need to use any pins to hold it together. All I used to hold the style was 3 small rubber bands.

Tutulus Back









Tutulus Side









It's a comfortable, tension free bun that has some interesting detail while still protecting the hair.

You can find a youtube video about how to do it here:

http://youtu.be/83V38YbkQJs

Have a good week everyone


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 10, 2013)

g.lo said:


> That is beautiful bun, how did you achieve that?


 
Thank you g.lo . I use Natural Soliel's technique (link below). I get a lot of compliments on it-- but no one thinks it's real. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucC_dc8JvSw


----------



## trinity8mod8 (Feb 10, 2013)

Hi ladies, I've decided that I'll be wearing my hair loose more often so I won't be participating in the challenge any longer. I will still wear protective styles during the week, just not for the required 5 days. I will be lurking in here to see the beautiful styles though lol.


----------



## LilMissRed (Feb 10, 2013)

checking in... my twists need to be redone, but I'm going to try and hold out for another day or 2 before I take them down.. I need to henna and dc


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 10, 2013)

Oh my Lord!  I had the worst headaches last week. I used an ouch less ponytail holder for my buns & the weight of my hair pulled so hard, the tension gave me a headache. How do I know this?  Well I took the ponytail holder out & headache was gone. I'll have to find other ways to bun cause my hair is thriving on the bunning regimen. I have good hair day pins? And they work fine but I need 4 to secure my bun. I relax in 3 weeks & can't wait to see progress!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 11, 2013)

virtuenow Thank you for that link. I will be trying that bun - but a more textured version for work.


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 11, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> @virtuenow Thank you for that link. I will be trying that bun - but a more textured version for work.



bajandoc86 you're welcome.  The technique is great b/c it also works on shorter length hair.  I have so many versions of this bun already-- and one I really like is the braidout -textured look.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 11, 2013)

trinity8mod8 We'll miss you, but I still consider you a part of the challenge!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 11, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> BornAgainNatural2012;17870509[/USER]]I have a question for those that have kinky twist? How do you moisturize and wash your hair with them? I'm thinking that a liquid moisturizer can be used but then to wash your hair wouldn't the twist become loose? Please let me know, I'm thinking of getting it done soon.



Are you talking my twists with just your hair or twist with extension hair?


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 11, 2013)

I told myself I wouldn't do it again, but thanks to BraunSugar I put in some minitwists. They took me around 10 hours to do though.  

I attempted a tension blowout a few days earlier so I did them on that and it seemed that it came out smoother and lay way better than if I did it on stretched hair. They really remind me of Senegalese twists though so I think this will be my method from now on if this doesn't turn on to be a disaster.

I wet the ends so they'll curl nicely but I'm on the fence if I want to wash them as that's usually when the tangling and breakage begins even if I braid it up before.

Hopefully they'll last for at least a month.


----------



## missjones (Feb 11, 2013)

I've been doing sock buns since like October last year. I need to try something different to give my hair a break. I'm thinking of twists or box braids but I don't feel like sitting there to do them. I really think I should give my hair a break though.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 11, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> I told myself I wouldn't do it again, but thanks to @BraunSugar I put in some minitwists. They took me around 10 hours to do though.
> 
> I attempted a tension blowout a few days earlier so I did them on that and it seemed that it came out smoother and lay way better than if I did it on stretched hair. They really remind me of Senegalese twists though so I think this will be my method from now on if this doesn't turn on to be a disaster.
> 
> ...



Fhrizzball Where are the pics???


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 11, 2013)

I just posted my bun pics in the relaxed bunning thread and thought I'd drop them in here too 

The first pic is messy braid out bun #1

The second pic is messy braid out bun 2

The third pic is my braided bun

The fourth pic is my sock bun


----------



## kinkycurlygurl (Feb 12, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Oh my Lord!  I had the worst headaches last week. I used an ouch less ponytail holder for my buns & the weight of my hair pulled so hard, the tension gave me a headache. How do I know this?  Well I took the ponytail holder out & headache was gone. I'll have to find other ways to bun cause my hair is thriving on the bunning regimen. I have good hair day pins? And they work fine but I need 4 to secure my bun. I relax in 3 weeks & can't wait to see progress!



Sorry to hear about the tension headache. Try goody spin pins, you don't need an elastic at all with spin pins. Hair sticks are another option.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Feb 12, 2013)

Fhrizzball said:


> I told myself I wouldn't do it again, but thanks to @BraunSugar I put in some minitwists. They took me around 10 hours to do though.
> 
> I attempted a tension blowout a few days earlier so I did them on that and it seemed that it came out smoother and lay way better than if I did it on stretched hair. They really remind me of Senegalese twists though so I think this will be my method from now on if this doesn't turn on to be a disaster.
> 
> ...





BraunSugar said:


> @Fhrizzball Where are the pics???



Forgive me. I forgot what kinda website this is.


----------



## lana (Feb 12, 2013)

Things have been going well with my twist out. Are we allowed to use heat to stretch our hair with this challenge? I wanted to try it on blow dried hair, but I have gotten used to twisting on wet hair and the amazing shrinkage.


----------



## Tibbar (Feb 12, 2013)

I've been lazy about updating lately....  I've been bunning everyday for about a month or so.  I finally put some twists back in my hair.   That is really my preferred hairstyle, it is just so much easier. I guess these are medium sized twists?  I did the twists on dried, stretched hair.  I used Myhoneychild products this time.  (Type 4 hair creme, honey nut conditioner, honey nut scalp cleanser)

After I twisted my hair, I misted it with water then grabbed large sections and put them on flexirods.  I have on a headband (as usual ) and the back is pinned up with bobby pins...  With some minor variations, this is my usual twist look...


----------



## g.lo (Feb 12, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> Thank you g.lo . I use Natural Soliel's technique (link below). I get a lot of compliments on it-- but no one thinks it's real. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ucC_dc8JvSw



thanks for the link!!!


----------



## g.lo (Feb 12, 2013)

washed my hair  and wet bunning!


----------



## virtuenow (Feb 12, 2013)

Victoria44 said:


> @g.lo thank you!! I look forward to seeing your buns
> 
> I'm going to attempt eliminating all tools except my fingers starting today. Does anyone have suggestions on how to do this efficiently? Detangling already takes me 2.5 hours with a comb.


 
@Victoria44 I can't believe you gave up the comb. You caused me to pick the comb back up w/your detangling tips to me. I was using a finger only method and it took longer. And I was definitely pulling my hair out w/a heavy & frustrated hand. 

I incorporated a jumbo seamless widetooth comb and a spritz bottle and can get the job done in under an hour. I do not do deep detangling. It's more of a simple de-shedding focused routine. I get the comb through the section once-- and then use my fingers to pull all the loose strands out of that section. I had to force myself to not overcomb and be super gentle. 

I do the steps exactly how you described, except I do not touch or section off any hair w/o spritzing that section first...let the water absorb (section off), then slather the AO Gpb on, then twist that section. 

It took a long time to learn a detangling routine that works, and I've spent months on this in order to get it right. So thank you so much. I am no longer in pain on wash day. It was also a good idea to do the de-shedding before the wash. I've learned so much about detangling through trial and error, I think I can probably teach a class .


----------



## ajargon02 (Feb 12, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> REMEMBER: No hiding your hair! No wigs, no weaves, no extensions, etc.
> 
> 
> This challenge is for twist, braids, and buns on your own hair. Using  these low manipulation and protective styles, we aim to retain the  growth we achieve over a three month period.
> ...


----------



## Victoria44 (Feb 12, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> @Victoria44 I can't believe you gave up the comb. You caused me to pick the comb back up w/your detangling tips to me. I was using a finger only method and it took longer. And I was definitely pulling my hair out w/a heavy & frustrated hand.
> 
> I incorporated a jumbo seamless widetooth comb and a spritz bottle and can get the job done in under an hour. I do not do deep detangling. It's more of a simple de-shedding focused routine. I get the comb through the section once-- and then use my fingers to pull all the loose strands out of that section. I had to force myself to not overcomb and be super gentle.
> 
> ...



I'm so glad I was able to help! So I recently ordered a seamless comb and I'm going to give it a try.  The reason I started finger detangling was because I noticed lots of shorter hair pieces sticking out at different lengths of my twists and I thought it might be from the seams in my comb causing it.  I just never got around to getting a seamless comb until now, so my fingers were my only option.

I'm excited to try this comb, and I think I'm going to use the technique you mentioned. Just lightly detangle with the comb and do the rest with my fingers.


----------



## lana (Feb 13, 2013)

I guess I'm not doing this challenge right.  I wear a bun for a few days and then wash and retwist overnight and then wear a twist out for a few days and then repeat.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 13, 2013)

[USER=3864 said:
			
		

> lana[/USER];17895209]I guess I'm not doing this challenge right.  I wear a bun for a few days and then wash and retwist overnight and then wear a twist out for a few days and then repeat.



You should read the first post to make sure you are within the rules of the challenge. You were so excited I didn't have the heart to tell you. I was hoping Braun Sugar would step it.


----------



## rsmith (Feb 13, 2013)

Hey Ladies I am still wearing buns.  This one is ugly but it's a bun.

[URL=http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/IMG_1463.jpg][IMG]http://i576.photobucket.com/albums/ss204/rsmithmichelle/Mobile%20Uploads/th_IMG_1463.jpg[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 13, 2013)

My banana clip updo


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 14, 2013)

lana said:


> I guess I'm not doing this challenge right.  I wear a bun for a few days and then wash and retwist overnight and then wear a twist out for a few days and then repeat.





faithVA said:


> You should read the first post to make sure you are within the rules of the challenge. You were so excited I didn't have the heart to tell you. I was hoping Braun Sugar would step it.



I didn't even realize! Life started picking up when I decided to host this challenge.  lana You are supposed to hide your hair for at least 5 days. You can wear it out for up to 3, then put it away again.

Just between us, I am guilty of wearing a ponytail for almost a week last month. My ends reminded me that I was violating the challenge. They were so tangled.  This is why I keep twist or braids in for the most part.


----------



## lana (Feb 14, 2013)

faithVA, BraunSugar - thanks for your responses ladies, I'm out of the challenge.  

I like the effects of wearing a twist out too much to give it up.  My hair is thriving this way so I'm going to stick with it, but thank you for the challenge. I learned that my hair can look beautiful without heat and it also retains length way easier without heat.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 14, 2013)

lana said:


> faithVA, BraunSugar - thanks for your responses ladies, I'm out of the challenge.
> 
> I like the effects of wearing a twist out too much to give it up.  My hair is thriving this way so I'm going to stick with it, but thank you for the challenge. I learned that my hair can look beautiful without heat and it also retains length way easier without heat.



You gotta do what works for you.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Feb 14, 2013)

Valentine's Day hair--I unbraided the mini braids from most of the front area of my head, detangled, moisturized, and sealed, and did a flat twistout.  I put the back mini braids into a sock bun.  I was surprised that my hair had grown enough so that it would cover the sock bun even while braided.  The rest of my mini braids will be taken out next Friday.  I have had them in for about 5 weeks.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 14, 2013)

I braided my hair on Monday after bunning for a week. The braids are bigger than my last set. I'm either going to take them out tomorrow and get cornrows, or convert them to a smaller set of braids. Depends on if my braider is available or if I have to do it myself.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 14, 2013)

Think I will do a mild protein treatment over the weekend, then dc and put my hair in smallish braids.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## TamaraShaniece (Feb 14, 2013)

I straightened my hair today....my SO wants to run the fingers thru the hair Friday night after our vday dinner. I blow dried then flat ironed w/ a chi. I think I'm APL.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Feb 14, 2013)

Still in dem twists. Retwisting over the weekend, maybe a DC


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 15, 2013)




----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 15, 2013)

TheEspressoHair said:


> I straightened my hair today....my SO wants to run the fingers thru the hair Friday night after our vday dinner. I blow dried then flat ironed w/ a chi. I think I'm APL.



TheEspressoHair Pretty!!!


----------



## Evolving78 (Feb 15, 2013)

i cowashed and dc'ed yesterday  i am in a bun today.  i plan on cowashing again Saturday and flat ironing my hair.


----------



## g.lo (Feb 15, 2013)

light protein treatment today, will wash and wet bun.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 15, 2013)

I washed my hair and blowdried monday.
Its been in a a twisted out- bun since then.

I think I'm going to do some mini braids when I get home on my stretched hair... or I might wait until Monday to do them on freshly washed hair. 

_If _I end up doing the mini braids, I hope they can last at least 3 weeks.. *with me DCing in them once each week.*


----------



## KaramelDiva1978 (Feb 16, 2013)

Been in a bun most of the week and only rocked a French braid on Monday. I've become so hair lazy. I was supposed to henna over a week ago and still haven't done it. I did manage to put some sulphur oil on my scalp and moisture and seal before I tied my hair down. I've been trying to fighta cold coming on and it has been feeling all blah like.

Need a good shampoo and condition day on tomorrow. Here's to trying to henna and deep condition tomorrow.


----------



## Tibbar (Feb 16, 2013)

jesusislove1526 said:


> Valentine's Day hair--I unbraided the mini braids from most of the front area of my head, detangled, moisturized, and sealed, and did a flat twistout.  I put the back mini braids into a sock bun.  I was surprised that my hair had grown enough so that it would cover the sock bun even while braided.  The rest of my mini braids will be taken out next Friday.  I have had them in for about 5 weeks.



jesusislove1526 
It sounds really cute, can you post a bigger picture?
What are you going to do after you take out the mini braids?


----------



## Igotstripes (Feb 16, 2013)

Blah i can't wait until I can do a nice big bun lol


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Feb 16, 2013)

Tibbar said:


> jesusislove1526
> It sounds really cute, can you post a bigger picture?
> What are you going to do after you take out the mini braids?



Here is one:





I am going to wear medium twists for a week or so, then I am putting in a set of mini twists with braided roots.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Feb 16, 2013)

How I have been wearing my hair since Valentine's Day. I took out the donut bun because I had to DC and cowash.  I'm going to keep it between these two styles until Friday.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 17, 2013)

Soooo I bit the bullet and decided to do mini braids.

I started Friday night and finished Saturday.
Total time was around 7 hrs (while multitasking and watching TV).

I decided to do them on a 4 day old stretched hair.

Lets see, where do I start..

My hair is reallllllly FINE, and I see too much scalp for my taste. So I feel bald-headed ..

Bald feeling and all, these suckers are staying in for 4 weeks, so I'm going to just have to deal.wit.it.


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 17, 2013)

pics-

I did not part my hair neatly..some boxes are kind big.. I  just grabbed, detangled and braided.

If this 4 week plan goes well, then on my next set I will do better with the parting.

The 2 first pictures are how I normally wear my hair (Protective styled..braided-out bun) and the other 2 are my *scalpy mini braids * with my ends tucked away.

I hope after my 1st wash/dc they they look a little fuller. 






*
Soooo Scallllpy  *

View attachment minibraid 1b.JPG


----------



## Igotstripes (Feb 17, 2013)

yaya24 your bun is so pretty, I'm jelly! Lol. But how did you get your braids so smooth?  when I do them they are always frizzy


----------



## yaya24 (Feb 17, 2013)

Thanks @Igotstripes !!!

I followed the advice from a member here who is an expert mini braider. 

Her LHCF name escapes me right now, but her blog is: http://minibraidmethod.com/

She advises that the base of your braids should not be tight, but the braids themselves must be braided tightly to avoid frizz, and for them to last longer.

This is from her Top 5 mistakes made when braiding:

_*1. Not braiding tight enough


I’ve harped on this point many times already. This is by far the biggest mistake made when putting in mini braids. See my article on proper braiding technique. Tight braiding is important for a number of reasons- especially frizz prevention. The length of the braid should be tight while the root should have no tension on it. Tight braids will be stiff to the tough and very skinny in size.*_


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 17, 2013)

yaya24 said:


> @Igotstripes
> 
> I followed the advice from a member here who is an expert mini braider.
> 
> ...



It is manter26. There are also threads for mini braid challenges started by her.


----------



## Tibbar (Feb 17, 2013)

jesusislove1526 said:


> Here is one:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ooooh!  It does look cute!!  Thanks for posting a bigger picture.


----------



## gennatay (Feb 17, 2013)

Sorry for the crazy look... I've been wearing a top bun on stretched hair. I've been air drying my hair in twist and using the smoothing technique to place the bun.


----------



## bebezazueta (Feb 17, 2013)

gennatay said:


> Sorry for the crazy look... I've been wearing a top bun on stretched hair. I've been air drying my hair in twist and using the smoothing technique to place the bun.



You are GORGEOUS!  Oh and your bun is cute too


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 18, 2013)

I took down my twists and lightly detangled my dry hair w/some grapeseed oil. I'll wash & style in the morning.


----------



## gennatay (Feb 18, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> You are GORGEOUS!  Oh and your bun is cute too



Thank you!


----------



## Lovingmywaves12 (Feb 18, 2013)

Hey there ladies!!!

I realize that I am late for this, but seeing as I am doing this for a personal challenge, I might as well join in here (if you let me, lol). I got my hair braided on Saturday in conrows and they will be in for a month. I apply a mix of MT & JBCO oil to my scalp twice a day. My hair loves moisture and by doing it this way, my hair gets what it wants & it returns the favor by giving me what I want: LONGER hair! I co-wash nightly after my workout.

Attached is a pic of my hair right now and what it will look like for the next 30 days.


----------



## Igotstripes (Feb 18, 2013)

yaya24 thanks for the link!


----------



## Igotstripes (Feb 18, 2013)

Blah I haven't worn my hair out in forever Idk what style to put it in lol


----------



## Igotstripes (Feb 18, 2013)

Blahh repost lol


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 18, 2013)

Got my hair cornrowed. Plan to keep them for two weeks,  then rebraid. Dusted my ends also. 

I can tell my hair is growing, but I haven't done a length check.


----------



## LilMissRed (Feb 18, 2013)

I did a banana and avocado mask under a plastic cap for a couple of hours last night and did bantu knots overnight... today I will oil my scalp then back to twists for the next week or so


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 18, 2013)

Lovingmywaves12 said:


> Hey there ladies!!!
> 
> I realize that I am late for this, but seeing as I am doing this for a personal challenge, I might as well join in here (if you let me, lol). I got my hair braided on Saturday in conrows and they will be in for a month. I apply a mix of MT & JBCO oil to my scalp twice a day. My hair loves moisture and by doing it this way, my hair gets what it wants & it returns the favor by giving me what I want: LONGER hair! I co-wash nightly after my workout.
> 
> Attached is a pic of my hair right now and what it will look like for the next 30 days.



Lovingmywaves12 Welcome! You aren't late! The challenge restarts every 2 months, so you can really hop in whenever you want to. Glad to have you here!!!


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 18, 2013)

I washed, did a PT, oil rinsed, and styled my hair in a wash & go. It'll be converted to a bun in a few days.


----------



## Angel of the North (Feb 18, 2013)

Just checking in, I'm still bunning. I bought some spin pins (long and short ones) and a banana clip last week so I will be trying out new buns with those.

Lovely buns/twists/braids ladies.


----------



## Igotstripes (Feb 20, 2013)

My attempt at a braidout was an epic fail lol. But my hair was very bouncy plus it was windy so I was defiantly feeling it lol. The pic is of second day hair. I'm so sad that my purple is faded 
Eta: sorry pic is sideways !


----------



## LivingInPeace (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm not officially in the challenge because I'm too lazy to post picture of my starting length.  But I have been bunning my hair since the last week in December. i usually wear it out for two days and then i wash it. I've been twisting and then bunning my twists. I love bunning!


----------



## Jewell (Feb 20, 2013)

Ive been M&S'ing nightly, then braiding my hair in either 2 Pocahontas braids then bantu-knotting them so the ends will be curled and wavy (uber volume), or doing 4 Celie braids, unbraiding, fluffing, then loosely bunning if I have to leave the house. Otherwise, I leave it in braids tied  up with my satin scarf.


----------



## gennatay (Feb 20, 2013)

Do you ladies use a curling product to bun or just a really heavy leave-in? Lately I've been co-washing, using a leave in and gel. I massage my scalp with castor oil and CD hair elixir at night between co-washes and that's it.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 20, 2013)

gennatay said:


> Do you ladies use a curling product to bun or just a really heavy leave-in? Lately I've been co-washing, using a leave in and gel. I massage my scalp with castor oil and CD hair elixir at night between co-washes and that's it.



A heavy leave-in.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 20, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> My attempt at a braidout was an epic fail lol. But my hair was very bouncy plus it was windy so I was defiantly feeling it lol. The pic is of second day hair. I'm so sad that my purple is faded
> Eta: sorry pic is sideways !



I don't see where the fail is. I love it!


----------



## Igotstripes (Feb 20, 2013)

BraunSugar thank you!!


----------



## Brwnbeauti (Feb 20, 2013)

I'm still bunning!

Sent from my iPad using LHCF


----------



## Igotstripes (Feb 21, 2013)

Today's bun!


----------



## rsmith (Feb 22, 2013)

Hey Ladies I have been cowashing and bunning.  Keeping it simple.


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello all!  Dang!  I wrote out a big introduction and all on my LHCF app on my iPhone but "Hello All!"  is all that posted!    Aaaanyway....

I wanted to know if it was too late to join the challenge.  I have been in Senegelese twists since February 1st.  The first pic is a comparison of the first day I got the twists in my hair vs. day 11.  The second and third pics were taken today and are pics of the perimeter of my hair that I just got redone on February 21st.  The hair behind it that I am lifting shows the growth that I have obtained within 23 days of having the braids in my hair.  I have not gotten any slippage in the front or the braids that I am lifting, but the back in a WHOLE 'nother story.  I don't even bother to compare the nape because I get so much slippage that it is difficult to determine what is NG and what is slippage.  I have increased my water intake, I workout and I don't wash my hair while in the braids.  I saturate a cotton ball with sea-breeze and pat down my scalp.  I use JBCO and sulfer and saturate my braids to maintain the moisture in my hair and hopefully retain all of my NG.  I am happy with all my NG, I am just shy of 1" within 1 month.  I hope I can keep it up the entire year... or get even more!  I have been on my HHJ for far too long for my hair to be at the stage it is currently in.  It is not the worst that it has been but it is not in the best shape it's been in either.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 23, 2013)

I'm tired of braids. I'm so bored with them, but they look good and they're low maintenance, and I know they're the best thing for retention. Buns and twists don't work for me anymore. I'm going to hang in there until I get to my goal length. My next length check won't be until May.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 23, 2013)

Gr8ness83 said:


> Hello all!  Dang!  I wrote out a big introduction and all on my LHCF app on my iPhone but "Hello All!"  is all that posted!    Aaaanyway....
> 
> I wanted to know if it was too late to join the challenge.  I have been in Senegelese twists since February 1st.  The first pic is a comparison of the first day I got the twists in my hair vs. day 11.  The second and third pics were taken today and are pics of the perimeter of my hair that I just got redone on February 21st.  The hair behind it that I am lifting shows the growth that I have obtained within 23 days of having the braids in my hair.  I have not gotten any slippage in the front or the braids that I am lifting, but the back in a WHOLE 'nother story.  I don't even bother to compare the nape because I get so much slippage that it is difficult to determine what is NG and what is slippage.  I have increased my water intake, I workout and I don't wash my hair while in the braids.  I saturate a cotton ball with sea-breeze and pat down my scalp.  I use JBCO and sulfer and saturate my braids to maintain the moisture in my hair and hopefully retain all of my NG.  I am happy with all my NG, I am just shy of 1" within 1 month.  I hope I can keep it up the entire year... or get even more!  I have been on my HHJ for far too long for my hair to be at the stage it is currently in.  It is not the worst that it has been but it is not in the best shape it's been in either.



Hi Gr8ness83!!! Welcome!

For this particular challenge, one of the things we are doing is using our own hair. *HOWEVER *I am inviting you to stick around with us as an unofficial challenger or lurker. You won't be the only one. Some have had to drop out of the challenge for one reason or another while others never officially joined but they do post in this thread and keep up with it. I know the rules of the challenge may not agree with everybody's current circumstances. I consider this a protective challenge support group, so keep us posted please! The next round of this challenge begins April 1. 

**wonders who will host it.**


----------



## Gr8ness83 (Feb 23, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Hi Gr8ness83!!! Welcome!
> 
> For this particular challenge, one of the things we are doing is using our own hair. HOWEVER I am inviting you to stick around with us as an unofficial challenger or lurker. You won't be the only one. Some have had to drop out of the challenge for one reason or another while others never officially joined but they do post in this thread and keep up with it. I know the rules of the challenge may not agree with everybody's current circumstances. I consider this a protective challenge support group, so keep us posted please! The next round of this challenge begins April 1.
> 
> **wonders who will host it.**



Thanks.... But errrr ummmmm, I am trying to hide my hair completely this entire year.  That's what I get for not reading the official rules.  Lol.  I'm okay with lurking though and I'll keep you updated in my progress!  Maybe I'll feel more comfortable participating in the 2014 or 2015 challenge.


----------



## g.lo (Feb 23, 2013)

i have about 16 twist, for a twist out bun tomorrow.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 23, 2013)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I'm tired of braids. I'm so bored with them, but they look good and they're low maintenance, and I know they're the best thing for retention. Buns and twists don't work for me anymore. I'm going to hang in there until I get to my goal length. My next length check won't be until May.



FoxxyLocs, what happens when you bun or twist?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 23, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> FoxxyLocs, what happens when you bun or twist?



Single strand knots kill me


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 23, 2013)

FoxxyLocs said:


> Single strand knots kill me



I hear you. I can't really twist my hair anymore because it tangles so much. I have tried a million different methods and suggestions, but my hair isn't having it.  Fortunately I am able to bun.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 24, 2013)

BraunSugar that sucks about the twists. I like buns but I don't like the matting I get from them. Plus taking them down each night and twisting is too much manipulation for me.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## faithVA (Feb 24, 2013)

[USER=174670 said:
			
		

> FoxxyLocs[/USER];17959193]I'm tired of braids. I'm so bored with them, but they look good and they're low maintenance, and I know they're the best thing for retention. Buns and twists don't work for me anymore. I'm going to hang in there until I get to my goal length. My next length check won't be until May.


 
How will you wear your hair when you reach goal?


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Feb 24, 2013)

faithVA said:


> How will you wear your hair when you reach goal?



Once I get to a length where I'm just maintaining, bun, twists, braidouts, twistouts, etc. are all options because I won't be worried about ssks. I'll be trimming to maintain my length anyway. It's only when I'm trying to retain every inch that the knots become a problem.


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 24, 2013)

Did some mini braids. My hair is low density so these braids are thin despite the huge spacey parts.   I'm hoping they last 6-8 weeks. 











Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 27, 2013)

Cowashing a few times a week between washes has been awesome for my hair!

How is everybody???


----------



## Igotstripes (Feb 27, 2013)

Lol well I'm good, I just put some mini twists in. They are really smaller than I intended lol. How are youuu? Do you cowash when you have your twists in?


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Every other day, I'm still moisturizing with Darcy's cocoa bean hair whip and sealing with GSO. Then I braid up the braids and tuck them in like in my pic. My ends feel like butta. I don't even want to undo that little bun/tuck thing to put my MN on for fear of disturbing the buttaness!


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Cowashing a few times a week between washes has been awesome for my hair!
> 
> How is everybody???



How many times a week are you cowashing? What differences are you experiencing?


----------



## naija24 (Feb 27, 2013)

question about braids ladies,

I've had my braids for two weeks and they're already super loose and fuzzy. is this from hair growth or from washing it every week? i'm worried if the fuzzies mean damage or not. i've checked and i don't have any white bumps or new bumps or anything so I think my hair roots are fine so far, but i have lots of really loose braids and idk what to do about it.

i'm thinking about taking my braids out after 4 weeks and rebraiding them later.


----------



## LilMissRed (Feb 27, 2013)

checking in... reading updates... carry on!


----------



## NappyNelle (Feb 27, 2013)

I've been very out of the loop. I just took down some 5 week old twist set, and now I'm in a low side bun that looks more like a bird's nest. Oh well; it's up and out of the way in all of this rain.


----------



## Jewell (Feb 27, 2013)

Just washed and dc'd last night, and wet-bunned to air dry. This will be my thing for optimal retention for at least the next 10 wks until my touch-up (@ 26 wks post). I've had great results in the past with wet/damp bunning (helps with length and moisture retention, increases hairs' elasticity), so it's smthn I'm happy to revisit. Oh, and I've never had any breakage from wet/damp bunning.

Plus, it's simple and low-maintenance, which are key elements of my regimen and lifestyle. Will DCW and wet bun at least once per week, loosening it at night, and m&sing the edges and ends as needed; will be leaving the bun in between cw's to retain moisture and keep down on manipulation.


----------



## Tibbar (Feb 27, 2013)

Just checking in.  Still in twists.  Same old, same old with me...  
>>>> M & S every night then roll on flexirods, take out in the AM slap on a headband - repeat ...  
wash / condition / deep condition weekly or biweekly depending on mood/need

Probably time for a change soon, but not sure to what... will think about my spring/summer plan.... Have mostly been wearing twists since Aug 2011 so maybe I'm just bored....  erplexed   

carry on!!


----------



## bajandoc86 (Feb 27, 2013)

Hey all...still here. Still twisting and actually did a bun or two. 

My high bun I sported a couple days ago.


----------



## naija24 (Feb 27, 2013)

naija24 said:


> question about braids ladies,
> 
> *I've had my braids for two weeks and they're already super loose and fuzzy. is this from hair growth or from washing it every week?* i'm worried if the fuzzies mean damage or not. i've checked and i don't have any white bumps or new bumps or anything so I think my hair roots are fine so far, but i have lots of really loose braids and idk what to do about it.
> 
> i'm thinking about taking my braids out after 4 weeks and rebraiding them later.


 
Hoping someone will answer my question. Thanks!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 27, 2013)

Very pretty and fullbajandoc86


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 27, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Lol well I'm good, I just put some mini twists in. They are really smaller than I intended lol. How are youuu? Do you cowash when you have your twists in?



I've stopped doing my twists altogether now. They tangle up badly from me washing & moisturizing. I'm just bunning now. 



faithVA said:


> How many times a week are you cowashing? What differences are you experiencing?



I cowash 2-3 times a week. My hair is very soft, moisturized, and the tangling is at a minimum. I've been walking & jogging 5 times a week and I couldn't wait to wash my hair every 7 days.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey all...still here. Still twisting and actually did a bun or two.
> 
> My high bun I sported a couple days ago.


Dang! That thang is huge! Ma Gawd


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2013)

[USER=380627 said:
			
		

> naija24[/USER];17984789]Hoping someone will answer my question. Thanks!


 
They are probably just fuzzy due to your washing. Are you sleeping with a bonnet or scarf on? How did you wash?

In two weeks you will have some growth but on your box braids it shouldn't be that noticeable in two weeks especially since you said they were tight initially.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 27, 2013)

naija24 said:


> question about braids ladies,
> 
> I've had my braids for two weeks and they're already super loose and fuzzy. is this from hair growth or from washing it every week? i'm worried if the fuzzies mean damage or not. i've checked and i don't have any white bumps or new bumps or anything so I think my hair roots are fine so far, but i have lots of really loose braids and idk what to do about it.
> 
> i'm thinking about taking my braids out after 4 weeks and rebraiding them later.



How tight were the braids? Are you relaxed or natural? Washing does cause brais to loosen up some. Are they mini braids or regular braids? Mini braids tend to last a bit longer with frequent washing than regular braids. You can rebraid any of the ones that are super loose if you really need too.


----------



## faithVA (Feb 27, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> How tight were the braids? Are you relaxed or natural? Washing does cause brais to loosen up some. Are they mini braids or regular braids? Mini braids tend to last a bit longer with frequent washing than regular braids. You can rebraid any of the ones that are super loose if you really need too.


 
I think she has extensions in if I am thinking for the right person.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Feb 27, 2013)

Since I took out my set of mini braids, I realizeg that wearing them for 6 weeks is not for me, so I will keep them in for 5 weeks max the next time I do them.  There was just too much tangling, knots, and matting this time around.  I wore my hair in some chunky twists for a few days before I took them down for a twistout on the DH's birthday yesterday [he loves the twistout/braidout look], and now I will be bunning until next week.  Some time next week I am going to install a set of small twists with braided roots.  It will be 3 years since my last relaxer on Friday, so I am so excited about that because now those that were skeptical before about natural hair are now coming to me for advice!  I must be "seasoned" now:Rose:.


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 27, 2013)

bajandoc86 said:


> Hey all...still here. Still twisting and actually did a bun or two.
> 
> My high bun I sported a couple days ago.



Beautiful!!!


----------



## Froreal3 (Feb 28, 2013)

jesusislove1526 said:


> Since I took out my set of mini braids, I realizeg that wearing them for 6 weeks is not for me, so I will keep them in for 5 weeks max the next time I do them.  There was just too much tangling, knots, and matting this time around.  I wore my hair in some chunky twists for a few days before I took them down for a twistout on the DH's birthday yesterday [he loves the twistout/braidout look], and now I will be bunning until next week.  Some time next week I am going to install a set of small twists with braided roots.  It will be 3 years since my last relaxer on Friday, so I am so excited about that because now those that were skeptical before about natural hair are now coming to me for advice!  I must be "seasoned" now:Rose:.



I'm trying to keep my braids in for 6-8 weeks. I wonder if that will happen to me. 

And it's no wonder ppl are coming to you now. Your hair is long and beautiful.  Clearly you're doing something right! jesusislove1526

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar (Feb 28, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> I'm trying to keep my braids in for 6-8 weeks. I wonder if that will happen to me.
> 
> And it's no wonder ppl are coming to you now. Your hair is long and beautiful.  Clearly you're doing something right! @jesusislove1526
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



 Exactly. I'm taking notes.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 1, 2013)

My minibraids are 2 wks post tomorrow.
2 down 2 to go.
I just rinsed out my DC, tshirt dried.
Then M&S.. w/ lco method.


----------



## g.lo (Mar 1, 2013)

just took out my twist, will prepoo overnight with my beloved coveda oil and cowash tomorrow!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 1, 2013)

yaya24, I have minibraids in too. How long will you keep yours in?


----------



## TopShelf (Mar 1, 2013)

pretty much the same style redone today


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 1, 2013)

Wearing a braided bun for a couple of weeks to take a break from cornrows.


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 1, 2013)

Wearing my raggedy bun. Tonight I'll wash, condition, and trim my ends.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 2, 2013)

My bun that I have been wearing since the 27th.  I have been taking it down daily, moisturizing, and sealing.  It was an old chunky twistout, so it was still curly.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 4, 2013)

I'm having to wash my hair more frequently than once a week lately, so I'm trying twists again since I can do them faster than braids. I made them bigger and sealed the ends really heavily, so hopefully I won't get knots this time. I'm wearing them in a bun.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 4, 2013)

I cornrowed my minibraids straight back. I will keep the cornrows in for two weeks. I will still spray my moisturizing spritz on them every other day. I think I will get that Aphogee Green Tea to spray them with. I usually use AO GPB as a protein DC, but it is too thick for my braids.


----------



## Igotstripes (Mar 5, 2013)

I ended up taking my mini twists out only to put more twists in lol these ones are bigger tho. I want to wear a cool twist out for my birthday lol


----------



## rsmith (Mar 6, 2013)

still in my bun.

Have a good day.


----------



## LilMissRed (Mar 6, 2013)

checking in... getting motivation from you ladies in here!

wore my hair in bantu knots for the past 3 days.. today wearing a twist out/ puff kinda thing... I may wear a bun until the weekend


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm going to do the next round of this challenge, but I don't want to keep doing braids. I'm going to experiment with different types of buns and twists to see if I can get some options that don't cause ssks. I'm thinking I can do some really big twists and redo them every week instead of leaving them in for weeks at a time. I know I can't do wet buns. I'm going to have to stretch my hair and maybe use rollers to stretch my ends before I bun.


----------



## g.lo (Mar 6, 2013)

bun, bun, bun!


----------



## koko22 (Mar 6, 2013)

TopShelf said:


> pretty much the same style redone today



I'm drooling over here!!!!! Very pretty!


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 6, 2013)

I'm installing small twists with braided roots.  Pictures to come soon...


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 7, 2013)

*Question: *For those who wear mini braids like @jesusislove1526 How do you protect your ends? I left a little of my ends out of the braids and I feel like they are exposed. I had them cornrowed for about a week and a half (took the cornrows out today for pictures), and I hate that my ends are exposed. IDK, I think I like larger braids or twists better.


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 7, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> *Question: *For those who wear mini braids like @jesusislove1526 How do you protect your ends? I left a little of my ends out of the braids and I feel like they are exposed. I had them cornrowed for about a week and a half (took the cornrows out today for pictures), and I hate that my ends are exposed. IDK, I think I like larger braids or twists better.



I seal them with a heavy oil.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 7, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> I seal them with a heavy oil.



Same here, and I try to keep them tucked in as much as possible.


----------



## yaya24 (Mar 7, 2013)

Tomorrow makes week 3 in my minibraids.
I will baggy overnight tonight with hemp seed oil and then shampoo/ DC tomorrow.

I hope I can make the full 4 weeks.. I'm really starting to get the take down bug..
The earliest they are coming out is next Wednesday (the 13th) if I can't make it to the 15th.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 7, 2013)

Small twists with braided roots for March

I'm going to try to keep these in for a month. My twists usually don't last as long as my mini braids, but I am enjoying the change of pace.


----------



## meecee (Mar 7, 2013)

jesusislove1526 pretty twists! I love the length.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 7, 2013)

I took out the mini braids yall. I'm going back to Celie braids and medium large twists. lol


----------



## Victoria44 (Mar 9, 2013)

Idk how I would've gotten through this winter without my twists. They saved me so much time and length.  I only wish I could wash in them but besides that, I think the health of my hair is improving.


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 9, 2013)

bajandoc86 I like your high bun. Do you have a tutorial for this bun? Mine are always messy.


----------



## Fine 4s (Mar 9, 2013)

I'm still here! February was a rough month for me and I did wash or DC once.
I just sprayed water on my head, brushed the top and go!
I'm finding it hard to sit and twist my hair as I once did but at least it's protected in a bun right? Getting a trim in April after blow drying it and I'll start tracking my progress better.


----------



## g.lo (Mar 9, 2013)

can't wait for this cold weather to go away guys! rocking a banana clip bun!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 9, 2013)

Put some medium large twists in. I didn't like how the mini braids made my head look. They just made my hair look so anorexic. The twists give the appearance of fuller hair. I likey.


----------



## Victoria44 (Mar 9, 2013)

I took my twists out, washed. protein and DC. I'm wearing my hair out for 1 night then starting to put them back in tomorrow morning. My braid out is super crispy dry :/ oh well


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 9, 2013)

Victoria44 You looking fierce hunny! Love it!


----------



## Igotstripes (Mar 9, 2013)

jesusislove1526 said:


> Small twists with braided roots for March



Pretty twists!! Do you plan on washing your hair while you have them in? If so, how are you gonna prevent tangling? I want to put another set in after my bday but last time after I washed my ends started locing


----------



## Jewell (Mar 9, 2013)

I have my hair in 4 plaits/Celie braids, and I'll keep these in til like Mon/Tuesday, when I'll wash, dc, m&s, rebraid to air dry, then do a poofy braidout bun the next day. Will repeat this throughout the next few weeks until its time for my touch-up the first wk of April.


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 10, 2013)

Victoria44 Beautiful!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 10, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Pretty twists!! Do you plan on washing your hair while you have them in? If so, how are you gonna prevent tangling? I want to put another set in after my bday but last time after I washed my ends started locing.



Thank you!  I'm only going to cowash them twice.  To prevent tangling, I'm going to band them and focus on my scalp only.  Hopefully this will work, but we will see.  I'll post my results after I do it, probably on the 21st.


----------



## Igotstripes (Mar 10, 2013)

jesusislove1526 said:


> Thank you!  I'm only going to cowash them twice.  To prevent tangling, I'm going to band them and focus on my scalp only.  Hopefully this will work, but we will see.  I'll post my results after I do it, probably on the 21st.



Cool beans! And why did you braid the roots, does that help the twists stay longer?

Sorry for all the Q's lol


----------



## Victoria44 (Mar 10, 2013)

bajandoc86 Froreal3 Thank you girls!!


----------



## LilMissRed (Mar 10, 2013)

used a sample of Miss Jessie's Rapid Recovery Treatment last night.. my hair felt sooooo good afterwards-oh well.. it was only a sample-her line is too expensive for my pockets on a regular.... today wearing a flat twist along my front hairline and a low bun... will probably be in this style for the next few days.. I 'think' I have an interview coming up next week and I don't feel comfortable wearing anything except a bun to an interview so.. yeah.. bunning it


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 10, 2013)

Igotstripes said:


> Cool beans! And why did you braid the roots, does that help the twists stay longer?
> 
> Sorry for all the Q's lol



It's okay.  I braid the roots because my hair tends to lock quickly when it is twisted from the root for extended periods of time, and so that I can wear the twists longer.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 10, 2013)

meecee said:


> jesusislove1526 pretty twists! I love the length.



meecee-- Thanks so much!


----------



## faithVA (Mar 10, 2013)

Victoria44 said:


> I took my twists out, washed. protein and DC. I'm wearing my hair out for 1 night then starting to put them back in tomorrow morning. My braid out is super crispy dry :/ oh well


 
Really, really pretty!!!


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 10, 2013)

I feel like I'm spamming the board w/my pics right now. Oh well.  Anyway, I colored my hair last night.






I always seem to go red in spring or summer. I finally trimmed my hair too.


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 10, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> I feel like I'm spamming the board w/my pics right now. Oh well.  Anyway, I colored my hair last night.
> 
> I always seem to go red in spring or summer. I finally trimmed my hair too.



Looking good!  Love the color and your texture!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 10, 2013)

BraunSugar your hair looks great!

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 10, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Looking good!  Love the color and your texture!





Froreal3 said:


> @BraunSugar your hair looks great!
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



Thank you guys!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 12, 2013)

Twist/braid-out buns seem to be working well for me. My hair is staying stretched and I'm able to keep my wash schedule. I have to do more manipulation than before, but it's working for now.


----------



## rsmith (Mar 12, 2013)

BraunSugar[USER][/USER]

I love your color.  What brand of color did you use?


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 12, 2013)

rsmith said:


> @BraunSugar
> 
> I love your color.  What brand of color did you use?



Thank you! I used Beyond The Zone Color Jamz. It's semi-permanent and sold at Sally.


----------



## RegaLady (Mar 12, 2013)

Checking in! I am still here bunning.


----------



## Jewell (Mar 12, 2013)

Today im in a single braid wrapped around into a bun. Just m&s'ing as needed and putting back into a single braid. Taking care of a loved one so my hair is mainly tied up these days since I spend a lot of time in the house. Its cool though...the less manipulation, the better.


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 12, 2013)

sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo

i JUST took the rest of those twists out from back in late december.  yup.  lets just say that was a travesty.  detangled, washed, now deep conditioning.  ((sigh))  dont ask me why i did that to myself.  DO NOT ASK! haha.


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 12, 2013)

youwillrise said:


> sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
> 
> i JUST took the rest of those twists out from back in late december.  yup.  lets just say that was a travesty.  detangled, washed, now deep conditioning.  ((sigh))  dont ask me why i did that to myself.  DO NOT ASK! haha.





I could never. I'd either be starting a loc journey or pulling out my clippers!


----------



## HoneyA (Mar 13, 2013)

Victoria44 Your hair is awesome in that twist out!


----------



## LilMissRed (Mar 13, 2013)

checking in!
still sporting a couple of flat twists along my hairline and a low bun :yup:
Planning to henna this weekend


----------



## Igotstripes (Mar 13, 2013)

I put in some twists Monday


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 13, 2013)

Hi Guys. I am getting twists tomorrow. I have scanned the forum to getting twists and maintaining them, and got some good tips which I listed below...but . The girl who is doing them told me to 'grease my scalp' buttttttt I am not really feelin that. 

I am transitioning, lo-po, coarse strands, grazing SL in the longest layers, I cowash nightly ,dc once a week and tea rinse once a week, I m also doing the CG method.. Getting marley braid put in. I am going to soak the hair in apple cider vinegar/water before putting them in my hair and doing a 30 minute moisturizing DC before having her braid it.

Is there anything else I should do prior? And how should I maintain them? Without using grease...or at least grease without sulphates or silicones in them..


----------



## MileHighDiva (Mar 13, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> Hi Guys. I am getting twists tomorrow. I have scanned the forum to getting twists and maintaining them, and got some good tips which I listed below...but . The girl who is doing them told me to 'grease my scalp' buttttttt I am not really feelin that.
> 
> I am transitioning, lo-po, coarse strands, grazing SL in the longest layers, I cowash nightly ,dc once a week and tea rinse once a week, I m also doing the CG method.. Getting marley braid put in. I am going to soak the hair in apple cider vinegar/water before putting them in my hair and doing a 30 minute moisturizing DC before having her braid it.
> 
> Is there anything else I should do prior? And how should I maintain them? Without using grease...or at least grease without sulphates or silicones in them..



I use jojoba oil for my scalp, because its light and closest to our natural sebum.  I only use once a week.

Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 14, 2013)

MileHighDiva said:


> I use jojoba oil for my scalp, because its light and closest to our natural sebum.  I only use once a week.
> 
> Sent from my Speak & Spell using LHCF



Do you wash it at all? Like wash once a week and then use jojoba on your scalp?


----------



## rsmith (Mar 14, 2013)

Hey Ladies!!

I am back in my two strand twist.


----------



## Victoria44 (Mar 15, 2013)

HoneyA said:


> Victoria44 Your hair is awesome in that twist out!



Thank you!! Actually, it's a braid-out, but it does kinda resemble a twist out.



faithVA said:


> Really, really pretty!!!



Thank you!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 18, 2013)

I've been bunning since my last update. Will wash and DC this evening. Then another braid out bun for the week. I was planning to wait and do a length check in May, but I think I will go ahead and do one at the end of the challenge.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 20, 2013)

So, I'm thinking that these twists with braided roots that I have in might only last 3 weeks instead of 4.  I think it is because when I spritz my hair with water to seal my scalp with castor oil in the larger braids, it gets fuzzy at the roots more quickly than when I have in the mini braids.  Maybe its just more noticeable then, but I don't know for sure.  I'm not going to stop the moisturizing and sealing for my scalp, so I will release them on the 30th for a great twistout on Easter Sunday and length check for this part of the challenge.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 20, 2013)

Yay, it's almost warm enough for mini-twists!


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 20, 2013)

Well guys, just eleven more days of this first part of the challenge! I did a trim of about an inch last night. My ends seem to be a lot better. Wore my hair in a bun today.







Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 21, 2013)

^^^Delicious bun! 

My hair will be in straight back cornrows for two weeks.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 21, 2013)

I will be in mini twists all of April (can't wait)!  Until then, I am practicing some out styles w/o heat.  Victoria44 your braid outs are so pretty.  Could you give some tips on how you achieve this style.  You do not use heat, correct?  What products/technique?  Do you do it on wet hair right after wash/cond?  Or is it on dry hair?  Thanks!


----------



## Victoria44 (Mar 21, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> I will be in mini twists all of April (can't wait)!  Until then, I am practicing some out styles w/o heat.  Victoria44 your braid outs are so pretty.  Could you give some tips on how you achieve this style.  You do not use heat, correct?  What products/technique?  Do you do it on wet hair right after wash/cond?  Or is it on dry hair?  Thanks!



Thank you!  My braid outs are pretty simple. I don't use heat. I wash/DC on wash day and then I apply kinky curly knot today and seal with a little bit of castor oil, section by section on damp hair. I usually have 10-12 braids.

  The next day those chunky braids have dried and also shrink. So I unbraid each one, slightly spritz with water, split it in two, apply a little bit of  my fav moisturizer (qhemet biologics burdock root butter cream/Oyin handmade hair dew) and apply a very tiny amnt of castor oil. 

At this point I have doubled the braids so they're more stretched and also they were done on dry hair so they won't shrink as much over night.

Then the next day I just take it out and fluff fluff fluff til it's as full as it can get lol.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 21, 2013)

[USER said:
			
		

> Victoria44;18102183[/USER]]Thank you!  My braid outs are pretty simple. I don't use heat. I wash/DC on wash day and then I apply kinky curly knot today and seal with a little bit of castor oil, section by section on damp hair. I usually have 10-12 braids.
> 
> The next day those chunky braids have dried and also shrink. So I unbraid each one, slightly spritz with water, split it in two, apply a little bit of  my fav moisturizer (qhemet biologics burdock root butter cream/Oyin handmade hair dew) and apply a very tiny amnt of castor oil.
> 
> ...



How do you maintain it for 2nd/3rd day?


----------



## Jewell (Mar 21, 2013)

BraunSugar--GORGEOUS bun and beautiful color in your avi! You make me wanna try a lil red for the first time! Gurl you is rockin that! Yass yass


----------



## Victoria44 (Mar 21, 2013)

faithVA said:


> How do you maintain it for 2nd/3rd day?



I hardly ever wear braid outs more than twice after a wash. If I'm going to wear a braid out again I always braid my hair before bed in larger braids (6-8). I usually use more moisturizer and oil to braid it up. But if I'm not wearing my hair out again, then I stretch my hair in twists or bantu knots. I always stretch though, because when I don't it gets extremely dry and tangled


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 21, 2013)

I'm a bit nervous about our length check in a few days!


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 21, 2013)

Jewell said:


> BraunSugar--GORGEOUS bun and beautiful color in your avi! You make me wanna try a lil red for the first time! Gurl you is rockin that! Yass yass



Jewell LOL!!! Thank you! You should try it. I strongly encourage.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 21, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> Yay, it's almost warm enough for mini-twists!



I think that April mini twists are in order for me too!  I haven't done them since last May after my 1 year curliversary.

BraunSugar--Beautiful bun and vibrant hair color!


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 22, 2013)

Straightened and trimmed on Wednesday. I didn't have to trim too much, about 1/2 inch. I'm slowly making progress since my last length check. I'm slightly past WL, and the bulk of my hair is WL. Before I was right at WL, and the bulk of my hair was MBL. It's taken over a year to get to this point though, so I doubt that I'll see HL this year. 

I'm going to continue to PS and be careful with my ends and see what happens.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 22, 2013)

Taking the braids down this weekend to put into a super high bun for a day at the beach. I've been LOCing my hair every other day this week and my hair seems to be responding well. I'm very happy. 9 more days!


----------



## Victoria44 (Mar 23, 2013)

Took my twists out but I'm too lazy to detangle and wash :/


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 23, 2013)

Still in cornrows. It's been a week. They look pretty bad now but i usually wear a beanie over them anyway. *shrug*

Been using the new NJoy mix between the parts and baggying overnight. Next week I'll take them out and wear a braid out for a day, then bun for a couple weeks.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 24, 2013)

Hair today...Will wear a braidout tomorrow (hopefully) and then twist my hair and pin it up for the week.


----------



## song_of_serenity (Mar 25, 2013)

Still twisting! Had a cashier ask me what I "put in my hair" yesterday, even though it was fuzzy!!  she took out a pen and got to writing, made me smile.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 25, 2013)

New set of Celies going in today after wash day was a major success. Nothing like a clean head of hair after a hectic weekend.


----------



## g.lo (Mar 25, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> New set of Celies going in today after wash day was a major success. Nothing like a clean head of hair after a hectic weekend.



sorry  a stupid question, what are celies?


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 25, 2013)

g.lo said:


> sorry  a stupid question, what are celies?



g.lo "Celie braids" are braids that resemble Ms. Celie's from The Color Purple.  When are we going to graduate to "Nettie braids"?


----------



## g.lo (Mar 25, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> g.lo "Celie braids" are braids that resemble Ms. Celie's from The Color Purple.  When are we going to graduate to "Nettie braids"?


----------



## youwillrise (Mar 25, 2013)

putting new twists in tonight.  

might try to do big-ish twists, but not sure.  my hair might be too fine for that.  hrrrm.


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 25, 2013)

Here are the "Celies". Gonna keep them in for a week as usual. 

View attachment 2013-03-25 18.49.16.jpg

Sent from my Android...Boom.


----------



## hnntrr (Mar 25, 2013)

For the ladies with 4a/3c/3b hair....how do you keep the marley braid hair from slipping out so fast? Is there another type of braiding hair that works better? Its been two weeks and most of my twists have slipped a good 2 inches down. I have to take them out tomorrow, but when i put them back in....what should i do to help them stay in longer? I plan on reinstalling them around the 4th-6th of april and leaving them in for a month. 

I did wash them 3 times ( my head gets really itchy If i dont wash it, so i know that contributed to it too) but how can i help keep them from slipping? Should I install them tighter?


----------



## EnExitStageLeft (Mar 26, 2013)

Still bunning my life away. I <3 me some buns .


----------



## faithVA (Mar 26, 2013)

I was hoping to be able to join the next round of this challenge but it looks like I will have to wait until July. Still don't have enough hair to twist and wear  

But enjoying watching the progress in here.


----------



## Igotstripes (Mar 26, 2013)

hnntrr said:


> I did wash them 3 times ( my head gets really itchy If i dont wash it, so i know that contributed to it too) but how can i help keep them from slipping? Should I install them tighter?



I think installing tighter will help. You don't want them too tight but you hav to be firm with it or they will come out.


----------



## bajandoc86 (Mar 26, 2013)

More pics in the everyday thread. 10 mins outside...and humidity strikes!


----------



## TruMe (Mar 28, 2013)

I haven't been in here in a minute but I am bunning during the week and wearing it out on the weekends.  Had a rough middle part of this challenge because I was missing my hair but I am back sane again.  Need to reach my goal this year!


----------



## bronzebomb (Mar 28, 2013)

I think I'm going to do the next challenge.  But, it's likely my hair will be braided in a style by a professional.


----------



## DDTexlaxed (Mar 28, 2013)

My hair did well with this challenge. Now I am learning how to work with local products with my hair. So far, so good! I will be in next challenge as well!


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 28, 2013)

Ladies, is anybody interested in taking the reigns for the next challenge or would you like me to just start up another thread for the next installment?


----------



## Tibbar (Mar 29, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> Ladies, is anybody interested in taking the reigns for the next challenge or would you like me to just start up another thread for the next installment?



Please stay! Luv you!!  
Supportive, encouraging, informative, and fun!
What more could a thread ask for???


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 29, 2013)

You should keep it going BraunSugar. Thank u btw. I've retained lots with my twists and braids.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 29, 2013)

First pic is Jan/end of Dec. I couldn't pull it down. It was a little past shoulder. Second pic is now...little past APL.







Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## bebezazueta (Mar 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> First pic is Jan/end of Dec. I couldn't pull it down. It was a little past shoulder. Second pic is now...little past APL.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



Looking good!  Congrats on APL & look at those arms & back!  Nice & toned


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 29, 2013)

bebezazueta said:


> Looking good!  Congrats on APL & look at those arms & back!  Nice & toned



Thank you! They're my favorite parts to work out...now why won't my thighs and stomach follow suit?


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 29, 2013)

I'll be taking my LC pic tomorrow or Sunday. I'm pretty pleased with my progress this time around.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> First pic is Jan/end of Dec. I couldn't pull it down. It was a little past shoulder. Second pic is now...little past APL.
> 
> View attachment 201843
> 
> ...



Very nice progress. It looks fabulous. It also looks thick and healthy.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 29, 2013)

jesusislove1526 said:


> Thank you!  I'm only going to cowash them twice.  To prevent tangling, I'm going to band them and focus on my scalp only.  Hopefully this will work, but we will see.  I'll post my results after I do it, probably on the 21st.



This is how my twists looked after the first cowashing with banding.  They seemed okay then, but later the fuzz overcame them.  I don't know...maybe I won't be able to cowash with twists and expect them to still look nice. I'm going to be putting in mini/micro twists with braided roots for April, and I am going to forgo cowashing while they are in to see if that will work for me better.  Length check comparison pics and twistout pics for Easter to come...


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 29, 2013)

jesusislove1526 said:


> This is how my twists looked after the first cowashing with banding.  They seemed okay then, but later the fuzz overcame them.  I don't know...maybe I won't be able to cowash with twists and expect them to still look nice. I'm going to be putting in mini/micro twists with braided roots for April, and I am going to forgo cowashing while they are in to see if that will work for me better.  Length check comparison pics and twistout pics for Easter to come...



Washing them is the reason I had to stop doing them. Even with banding, my hair tangled up after I washed them and take down was tragic. I am working out 5-6 days a week now and there is no way that I wouldn't be able to wash them frequently because of how much I sweat. I think I am going to put in a set of mini braids during our next challenge so that I don't have much to worry about.


----------



## virtuenow (Mar 29, 2013)

^^^^I think my hair looks much better after washing in twists.  It wraps and coils around like a spring.  My hair is much kinkier than most people on here, so I guess that's the difference!  I can't wait to start co-washing my mini-twists when it gets warmer.


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 29, 2013)

virtuenow said:


> ^^^^I think my hair looks much better after washing in twists.  It wraps and coils around like a spring.  My hair is much kinkier than most people on here, so I guess that's the difference!  I can't wait to start co-washing my mini-twists when it gets warmer.



I have always believed that kinkier hair holds twists a lot better than curly/kinky or just curly hair. They seem to last longer and look better.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 29, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> I have always believed that kinkier hair holds twists a lot better than curly/kinky or just curly hair. They seem to last longer and look better.



Me too. One of my daughters has 4b hair, and her twists look so much fuller than mine!  Her twists can last through multiple washings and still look the same.


----------



## faithVA (Mar 29, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> I have always believed that kinkier hair holds twists a lot better than curly/kinky or just curly hair. They seem to last longer and look better.


 
I thought my hair was kinky but I swear I can't wash in twist. Water hits my twist and they just start unraveling. I was always wondering what people's secret was. When I first joined, its the first question I asked. People told me I was just doing it wrong


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 30, 2013)

BraunSugar said:


> I have always believed that kinkier hair holds twists a lot better than curly/kinky or just curly hair. They seem to last longer and look better.



This is so true. I thought my hair was kinky enough, but my twists look horrific after a wash. They start looking frizzy after a few days even pinned up. *sigh* I have 4a/b hair.

On the other hand, my daughter's hair can hold twists for weeks and be washed in them. I only have to freshen the roots every couple weeks. She has what some ppl call 4c/cnapp hair. I think it is really just 4b...her texture is like clouds and her shrinkage is like 80%.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## Froreal3 (Mar 30, 2013)

faithVA said:


> I thought my hair was kinky but I swear I can't wash in twist. Water hits my twist and they just start unraveling. I was always wondering what people's secret was. When I first joined, its the first question I asked. People told me I was just doing it wrong



Me too. That's why i wash in braids. Twists and water are a no go.

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## NikkiQ (Mar 30, 2013)

Just posted this over in the BSL challenge and wanted to use it for my final check in here too!



> So here is my official length check ladies! DH took pics for me but he cut my bra out of the picture b/c he said "it was too low". Then step back fool! *sigh* Good help is hard to find. I did my best taking a pic and compared it to my starting pic. Sorry the comparison is so small.


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 31, 2013)

NikkiQ said:


> Just posted this over in the BSL challenge and wanted to use it for my final check in here too!



Looking good NikkiQ!!!

I think I'm only going to flatiron one section of my hair for the update pic. I flat ironed my whole head for the starting pic, but I'm not going to spend hours doing that only to workout later on.


----------



## Igotstripes (Mar 31, 2013)

Nice progress NikkiQ!!!!!!!

I can't wait to see the rest of yalls, here's mine

I realized that pulling hair from the back of my hair to the front is not really accurate lol so I also attached one doing the right way lol. I measured my hair too, is it supposed to all be the same length? Cause mine is not :/

Also faithVA 

Idk id you remember but you were helping me with my frizzy twists dilemma. I decided to give avg for my twists another try since I ran out of gel and twisting creams are like nonexistent here. I was really happy with the way it made my hair look. Thanks for the great suggestion!


----------



## BraunSugar (Mar 31, 2013)

Alrighty guys. I decided not to use any heat on my hair for the length check because I'm working out a lot now and I didn't want to waste my time. I dusted and trimmed my hair between the start of the year and now so I didn't expect to have gained any length. No problem at all. My ends are definitely better and that's all I care about.


Starting Pic








Length Check







There will be no more scissors until the end of Summer so if my next length check looks like this, feel free to slap me.


----------



## jesusislove1526 (Mar 31, 2013)

My pics for the challenge.  Starting pics are on top and current pics are on the bottom of each set of pictures.  I didn't straighten for the current pics either since I flat iron once a year.


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Mar 31, 2013)

I did have some success in this challenge. I didn't gain as much length as I would have liked, but the majority of my hair is past WL now. For the next challenge I'll be doing more twists and buns even though they aren't good for my ends. I'm hoping to find a way to make them work because I'm tired of braids.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 1, 2013)

FoxxyLocs said:


> I did have some success in this challenge. I didn't gain as much length as I would have liked, but the majority of my hair is past WL now. For the next challenge I'll be doing more twists and buns even though they aren't good for my ends. I'm hoping to find a way to make them work because I'm tired of braids.



FoxxyLocs i wouldn't do anything not good gor my ends.  Don't set yourself up for a setback now. If it ain't broke...

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## g.lo (Apr 1, 2013)

Guys, not sure if it is worthy for me to post a pic! I did cut my hair after I posted my starting pic! 
Although I haven't been posting as much as last time! My hair is thickening up nicely and I haven't been suffering from slip ends!
Thanks ladies for all the support and love in this thread and OP you have done a great job hosting


----------



## Igotstripes (Apr 1, 2013)

g.lo said:


> Guys, not sure if it is worthy for me to post a pic! I did cut my hair after I posted my starting pic!
> Although I haven't been posting as much as last time! My hair is thickening up nicely and I haven't been suffering from slip ends!
> Thanks ladies for all the support and love in this thread and OP you have done a great job hosting



Lol you should post it anyway ! :3


----------



## FoxxyLocs (Apr 1, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> @FoxxyLocs i wouldn't do anything not good gor my ends.  Don't set yourself up for a setback now. If it ain't broke...
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



I'm really not worried about a setback. I've worn twists enough to know that they won't damage my hair, they just cause me to have to trim more often due to ssks. I do want my hair to get to the next length milestone, but if I'm restricted to wearing braids 24/7 for the next 6 months, it's not worth it.

If I can wear twists and still retain, that's great. If not I'll maintain at my current length and be ok with it.


----------



## Victoria44 (Apr 1, 2013)

I haven't taken a length check pic yet, but I've seen great improvement from this session. I've gotten into a routine and my hair is retaining and thickening. I had been struggling with holes and splits in my strands but I think it's under control now.  This session was a life saver lol.


----------



## g.lo (Apr 1, 2013)

although i haven't made a length progress, I am really happy with the health of my hair, no more struggling with splits, ssks and dry hair..
this a pic from today


----------



## Igotstripes (Apr 1, 2013)

g.lo said:


> although i haven't made a length progress, I am really happy with the health of my hair, no more struggling with splits, ssks and dry hair..
> this a pic from today



Congrats on your healthy hair!! I love your shirt lol I want one


----------



## rsmith (Apr 2, 2013)

Hey Ladies very good progress.  I see that I have retained some length not a whole lot but my hair is healthy.  I will post some pics by the end of the week.


----------



## Froreal3 (Apr 2, 2013)

g.lo said:


> although i haven't made a length progress, I am really happy with the health of my hair, no more struggling with splits, ssks and dry hair..
> this a pic from today



Nice! What contributed to the change g.lo? What's your new reggie?

Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF


----------



## g.lo (Apr 2, 2013)

Froreal3 said:


> Nice! What contributed to the change g.lo? What's your new reggie?
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T959 using LHCF



Froreal3, since last year i have been struggling with midshaft split.
I just had to remove all the damage, and i am happy I did that.
I found out that, dropping henna from my reggie was a mistake, baggy on wet hair is a big nono! I need a light protein once a week and a hard core twice a month! my hair is naturally highly porous.


----------



## Fhrizzball (Apr 3, 2013)

So I'm late with this but here's my results. I actually couldn't find my starting pictures so it's a September to April comparison. I got a bit scissor zealous near the end of 2012 but I still managed to have my hair the longest I've known it to be. Next stop is MBL. Not sure If I'll stick with this challenge though as warmer months make me ache to wear my hair down and I think I want to have a go with havana twists or crochet braids.


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 4, 2013)

Ladies, the new challenge is up and running! http://www.longhaircareforum.com/showthread.php?t=679895


----------



## ronie (Apr 4, 2013)

BraunSugar I so love your hair: color, thickness, texture, everything. I saw your regimen, but just wanted to know what shampoo ( sulfate or no?brand?) and what DC you use. I currently have a TWA, and as soon as my twists are long enough to be worn out I am joining this challenge. TIA


----------



## BraunSugar (Apr 4, 2013)

ronie said:


> @BraunSugar I so love your hair: color, thickness, texture, everything. I saw your regimen, but just wanted to know what shampoo ( sulfate or no?brand?) and what DC you use. I currently have a TWA, and as soon as my twists are long enough to be worn out I am joining this challenge. TIA



Thank you ronie! I use one of 2 things to wash my hair: Black soap or Beautiful Textures Tangle Taming Moisturizing shampoo. It has a sulfate, but it's considered a "milder" one. TBH, sulfate free shampoos are more stripping on my hair than ones with sulfates. For DC I use Lustrasilk Cholesterol. I used to use Silk Elements, but I stopped because I wanted a DC without cones.

I'll be glad to see you whenever you decide to join us! These challenges will be going on all year.


----------

